# Eine Kurzstudie über das Verhalten der WoW Spieler



## Annovella (29. Juli 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

Ich habe mir knapp zwei Wochen Zeit genommen, um die Psychologie und das Verhalten der (negativ-auffallenden) Spieler zu analysieren und ging dabei bewusst auf Konfrontation aus, die jedoch nur auf Basis einer vernünftigen und erwachsen Unterhaltung geführt werden sollte. Ich werde eine Unterhaltung hier posten, sowie einige Beispiele, was die Spieler in WoW gegenüber anderen Spielern machen und wie gleichgültig sie sind. (Thema: Ninjalooting in HC Instanzen)

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Einstellung der WoW-Spieler in den letzten Monaten rapide verändert. Es gibt keine Serverrivalitäten mehr, sondern Serverrassismus. Es gibt in nahezu jeder HC Instanz Ninjalooter, die nicht nur Bedarf machen, weil ja keiner Bedarf hat(das ist ihnen egal), sondern, weil sie nach der Aussage jedes Spielers, der Ninjat "Gold braucht". "Gold brauchen" ist aber kein Argument dafür sich asozial verhalten zu dürfen. Und die Gegenstände mit bedarf zu ninjan, obwohl man sie nicht tatsächlich als Equipoptimierung benötigt, ist asozial, denn es gibt Millionen einfachere Methoden, um an Gold zu kommen. Die Würfelregeln werden jedem geläufig sein.

Es sei gesagt, dass ich nicht meinen Frust ablassen möchte. Ich möchte sachlich die momentane Situation beschreiben und bin für Anregungen, eigene Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps, wie man sich gegenüber solchen Leuten verhalten soll, sehr dankbar! Für mich ist es jedoch kein Tipp, diese Personen einfach zu ignorieren. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass jeder Mensch, egal wie alt er ist, welche Bildung er genossen hat oder genießt und welcher Nationalität er angehört, mit vernünftigen und verständnisvollen Mitteln in ein Gespräch über dessen Fehlverhalten gewickelt werden kann. Ich biete jedem Spieler, der mir negativ auffällt zudem an, dass sie ins Teamspeak kommen, leider lehnt immer jeder ab, weswegen ich immer die Vermutung aufstelle, dass sie minderjährig sind. (Siehe Text) Dies soll in keinster Weise diskriminierend gegenüber den jüngeren Spielern sein, ich kenne selbst genug junge Spieler - und war zum Erstaunen aller hier auch mal jung! Das Alter setze ich nur mit dem nicht-reifen Verhalten gleich, es geht nur um das geistige Alter. Zudem gehen Menschen vor dem Stimmbruch nicht gerne ins Teamspeak, weil man dann ja weiß, dass sie noch jung sind und es ihnen in vielen Fällen peinlich ist.

Natürlich habe ich alle Namen weggestrichen, da Namecalling(leider) nicht erlaubt ist.

Kommen wir erst einmal zu den Ninjalootervorfällen in HC Dungeons - insgesamt 4, die ich mal erwähne(gab in 2 Wochen bei 30 Instanzen insgesamt 38 Ninjalooter)
Vorfall 1:
http://img5.fotos-ho...9w0afvk7tj5.jpg
Der Tank-Dk hatte ein Itemlevel von 567(Armorylink darf ich an dieser Stelle leider nicht posten) und hat - wie die anderen Spieler auch, auf alles bedarf gemacht. Egal ob Loot vom Boss oder grünes Zeug, Hauptsache es wandert in seine Tasche.

Vorfall 2:
http://img5.fotos-ho...49sirq6pnhf.jpg
Der Jäger hat keinen Schaden gemacht - was in den meisten Fällen gleichdeckend ist, dass DDs ninjan und zudem schlecht spielen/viel AFK sind - wichtig: Diese Spieler haben dennoch gutes Gear, haben also kein Bedarf auf die Gegenstände. Der Jäger hat 7% Schadensanteil, habe ihn angewispert, nachdem er ein Item geninjat hat. Reaktion könnt ihr selbst lesen.

Vorfall 3:
http://img5.fotos-ho...4ps9f2ezt7q.jpg
Die Eule hatte teilweise schlechtes Eq, hatte nur 6,5% Schadensanteil und hat bedarf auf 2 Items gemacht, hier ein Bild von der Offhand, die er vom Endboss geninjat hat. Er hat natürlich eine wesentlich bessere an. Niemand würfelt "aus Versehens" zwei Mal auf etwas bedarf und selbst nach einem Mal entschuldigen sich die Spieler meistens. Zudem sagen die Spieler, sie machen Bedarf, weil sie "Gold brauchen". Wenn es darum geht, würde ja jeder auf alles bedarf machen, denn Gold brauch ich auch, möchte mir schließlich mal ein gepanzerten Spektraltiger kaufen........ *kopfschüttel*

Vorfall 4:
http://img5.fotos-ho...4lw8scd6i42.jpg
Ein Spieler mit vollem Inselequip. Er war als Tank angemeldet, hatte aber eine Waffen-Krieger-Skillung und seine Rüstung war kaputt. Sein Schadensanteil liegt bei unter 1%, wir haben uns in der Instanzgruppe unterhalten. 

Das war der erste Teil des Projektes. Der zweite Teil bezieht sich auf Serverrassismus. Es ist relativ egal, auf welchem Server man sich befindet, es gibt ja immer etwas zu meckern. Bin ich mit einem Char von einem Rp-PvE Server im BG, beleidigen die Spieler ohne Einwirkung, was ich denn im BG zu suchen habe, ich solle mich doch nach Goldhain "verpissen" und erotisches RP machen. Jedoch gibt es zwei Server, denen es ganz schlecht geht: Frostwolf und Aegwynn. Frostwolf hat unbegründet einen schlechten Ruf, denn die Spieler dort sind nett. Aegwynn hingegen besteht aus einer Zweiklassengesellschaft: Es gibt die guten Spieler, die sich aus Ärger raushalten und es gibt die Mitläufer, die überall beleidigen müssen usw.
Angefangen habe ich auf diesem Server wegen einigen Freunden, die dort vor einigen Jahren hingewechselt sind, als der große "PvP Hordespieler gehen auf Alliseite, weil Menschen so eine Imba Volksfähigkeit bekommen haben" Aufschwung kam.
Dieser Thread soll auch als Abschreckung zählen, wie die Menschen nur aufgrund der Serverherkunft über Spieler urteilen und ich hoffe, ich erreiche hier auch so einige Spieler, die ich mit diesem Thread "aufwecken" kann, also möglicherweise erst einmal das nächste Mal nachdenken, wenn sie anfangen wollen Spieler aufgrund des Server ins schlechte Licht zu rücken.

Angefangen hat es mit einer Anmerkung eines Spielers im BG, der von Aegwynn kam und sich über die mangelnde Leistung der Mitspieler beschwert hat, laut Statistik hat er recht, findet ihr seinen Text auf irgendeine Art und Weise beleidigend? Was haltet ihr von der Reaktion des Spielers von Eredar?
http://img5.fotos-ho...1xs8bau9k0l.jpg

Da ich sauer auf diesen Serverrassismus war, habe ich ihn angeschrieben, natürlich auf eine sehr zickige Art und Weise, aber wenn man tagtäglich mit solchen Rassisten konfrontiert wird, dann kann man sowas auch mal schreiben:
http://img5.fotos-ho...2nghqzf1u94.jpg

Ich merkte sofort, dass man mit ihm nicht schreiben kann. Seine Bemerkungen waren ohne Zusammenhang und ich habe versucht auf ihn einzugehen, ihn aus der Reserve herauszulocken.
Er behauptet felsenfest, ich könnte nicht spielen und ich soll meinen Noobchar löschen.
Da ich plötzlich nicht mehr weiterschreiben konnte, weil die Realmverknüpfung endete, habe ich auf den Realm Eredar gelogged um die Diskussion fortzuführen:
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/3nupcer49oq.jpg

Nicht nur, dass er von seinem "Servernationalstolz" viel zu sehr eingenommen ist, nein, er denkt auch selbst, er sein der beste Spieler der Welt. Weil er es behauptet, habe ich mir seinen WoW-Account(Erfolge; Char,..) genauer betrachtet und es gab nichts besonderes an diesem. Und wer den 300-Arena-Siege-Erfolg hat, aber nie über eine 1550er Wertung kam, der sollte keine Aussagen tätigen, wie er es getan hat.
Als ich ihm meine Meinung zu ihm und dem Verhalten begründet habe, meinte er, ich sei dennoch ein Noob. Als ich ihm dann drei Erfolge gepostet habe, um zu zeigen, dass ich kein "Noob" bin, hat er plötzlich seine Meinung über mich geändert: Vorher war ich ein Noob, nach dem er die Erfolge sah, war es plötzlich ein Account, den ich "beim Chinesen" gekauft habe.
Ich habe weiterhin versucht eine Diskussion zu führen, fragte ihn mehrmals, wieso er diese Meinung vertrete, habe ihn zudem noch einige Dinge über mich gesagt, wo ich spiele, wo man was über mich finden kann und das er sich erst einmal über andere Menschen schlau machen soll, ehe er solch respektlosen Äußerungen tätigt.

Letzen Endes hat er mir nicht mehr geschrieben, aber laut ihm bin ich ein Hartz4-Empfänger, der seine Erfolge oder gar den Account gekauft hat(von dem Geld, was er natürlich an Steuern zahlt) und bin ein schlechter Spieler, der seinen Account löschen soll. All dieses hat er über mich "gewusst", weil ich von Aegwynn komme.

Wie gesagt, seht es nicht als Frustpost an und ja, natürlich kann ich auch manchmal sehr (zu) direkt sein oder wirke unfreundlich, aber da ich mich sehr viel mit fremden Leuten in WoW unterhalte, weiß ich, dass meine Art bei den Leuten auch gut ankommt, vorausgesetzt, man ist erwachsen genug sich zu unterhalten.

Wozu der Thread? Habe ich ja schon etwas begründet: Es soll die Spieler sensibilisieren. Falls ihr auch mal schlechtgeredet werden, nur weil ihr "vom falschen Server" kommt, denkt an diesen Thread, postet diesen Thread, vllt. denken dann einige noch einmal darüber nach, was sie eigentlich tun. Zudem möchte ich mit diesem Thread anregen, dass ihr mithelft ein sozialeres Lootsystem vorzuschlagen. Das Lootsystem könnte beispielsweise nicht nur zwischen Rüstungs- und Skillungsspezialisierungen unterscheiden, sondern auch die Gegenstände, die ein Spieler besitzt abgleichen. Hat ein Spieler beispielsweise die-super-tollsten-Schuhe-der-Welt und es droppen andere Schuhe, dann sollte das Lootsystem seinen Beutel und seine ausgerüsteten Gegenstände mit dem gedroppten Item abgleichen und demnach entscheiden, ob dieses Item besser wäre oder nicht. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, wie ich es meine. Die Spieler sind meistens einfach zu asozial, um den Loot gerecht "zu verteilen", also müssen knallharten Lootregeln und Algorythmen her. Machbar ist es allemal und die Umsetzung ist ja nicht die Sache von uns Spielern, sondern von Blizzard. Hier geht es rein um die Vorschläge.


Ist ganz schön viel geworden. Vllt. ist ja echt jemand so verrückt und hat bis hierhin gelesen. Respekt an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Tikume (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist in Wow aber doch nicht erst seit gestern so.

Und was das Lootsystem angeht: 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man negatives Spielerverhalten nicht mit überdimensionierten Regeln umwandeln kann.
Aber natürlich können Spielsysteme dennoch Einfluss haben.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte einfach seinen eigenen Random-Loot bekommen und aus die Maus.


----------



## Annovella (29. Juli 2014)

Hey Tikume, schön von dir zu lesen! 

Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht bei allem. WoW war schon immer irgendwie das Musterbeispiel weniger sozial agierender Menschen. Hiermit soll sich natürlich nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen, ich denke ohnehin, das die Buffed-User angenehme Leute sind, auch ingame. Aber nunja, wie du schon sagst: WoW hatte schon immer eine breite Masse an negativen Spielern.

Wegen deinem Lootsystemvorschlag:
Hmm, daran habe ich in dem Moment der Threaderstellung gar nicht gedacht. Dein Vorschlag ist noch viel einfacher, besser und fairer. Außerdem gibt es das System bereits in vielen Bereichen: LFR, Flex, HC und NHC-Sz, sowie zufällige Dungeonbelohnungen, überall gibt es am Ende (oder pro Bosskampf) einen Beutel - oder direkten Loot. Finde ich gut, da würde niemand mehr meckern können!


----------



## Facebash (29. Juli 2014)

Aber wenn's ein faires Lootsystem gäbe und keinen "Serverrassismus" mehr... Worüber würdest du dann deine psychologische Studie schreiben? &#128556;


----------



## Annovella (29. Juli 2014)

Ach, keine Sorge, wer Langeweile hat, der findet schon eine Beschäftigung.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (29. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Serverrassismus kenn ich nur zu gut. Ich spiele auf Norgannon und wir sind vor kurzem mit Dun'Morogh zusammen gesteckt worden.
Was hab ich mir alles anhören dürfen, die armen von Dun'Morogh, jetzt mit den Spacken und Kiddys von Norga zusammen.
Und was ist? Geflame und dämliches Gelaber von Leuten von Dun'Morogh. Leute finden für HC-Sz? Kein Ding. Skill von denen von Norga? Ok! Skill von denen von DM? Hexer von DM: "Brunnen stellen? Was ist das?"


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juli 2014)

Sorry, aber mit Deinen namentlichen Bloßstellen von Spielern mit so einem Thread reihst Du Dich nur in Deine Pseudostudie ein!
Und ... Du scheinst wohl noch nicht lange zu spielen - denn vieles davon gab es schon vor vielen Jahren. 

*edit*
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele User sich heutzutage die Zeit nehmen, irgendwelche ach so aufwendigen Studien aufzustellen.
Ich nehme Sachen zur Kenntnis, kümmere mich aber um durchaus wichtigere Dinge des Lebens. 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Annovella (29. Juli 2014)

Ich spiele nachweislich seit der Beta WoW, habe bisher in der gesamten Lebensdauer von WoW insgesamt 2,5 Monate kein Abo gehabt. Und ich stelle hier niemanden bloß, denn ich habe sämtliche Namen ausgeblendet. Nicht immer das Negative sehen.


----------



## XRayFanatic (29. Juli 2014)

Wo stellt er namentlich Spieler bloß ? Überhaupt einen Satz davon gelesen ? Glaube nicht, da wird kein einziger Name genannt. Genau so etwas treibt mich auf die Palme, nur Schwachsinn labern und erstmal auf die Kacke hauen das man sich über so ein Thema überhaupt Gedanken macht. Selbst jedoch null produktives dazu beitragen kann

@ TE: Der Verfall ist leider schon seit Jahren. Es ist schon was dran wenn man heute von "der guten alten Zeit" redet in der das miteinander noch groß geschrieben wurde. Spiele selbst seit BC und kenne das noch sehr gut. Wochenlang farmen um einen Schlüssel zu bekommen, nur um eine HC überhaupt betreten zu dürfen war geil, heute jedoch undenkbar. Zu den wenigen zu zählen die das Sonnenbrunnenplateau überhaupt von innen gesehen haben war speziell, kennt heute dank LFR niemand mehr. Blizz war und ist heute der Meinung alles jedem Spieler möglichst schnell und ohne großen Aufwand in den Arsch blasen zu müssen. Wenn es dann mal etwas länger dauert setzt bei manchen der nicht gerade hohe IQ aus und die verbalen Entgleisungen nehmen Ihren Lauf. Da ist so ein Realmdisput gerade billig, kann man halt über die Vollpfosten vom anderen Server herziehen. Sie sterben leider nie aus, die ewigen Nörgler 

@ Harold: Undenkbar, spiele selbst auf Dun Morogh  Wir waren schon immer eine kleine, eingeschworene Gemeinde die nicht viel mit anderen Servern zu tun haben wollten   

Gib uns Zeit den genialen Einfall von Blizz in Sachen Serverzusammenlegung zu verarbeiten (schmeiß mich immer noch weg vor lachen so genial war die Idee)


----------



## Facebash (30. Juli 2014)

Ich find' übrigens deine Art irgendwie... ungut. Du predigst gegen Rassismus (dafuq, es ist ein Computerspiel, er beleidigt einen Server?) und antwortest auch teilweise sehr pampig und großkotzig als hättest du die Weisheit zum Frühstück verspeist.

But that's just my opinion.

BTW: Ich halte nicht viel von Verhaltensstudien in WoW. Erinnert mich vom Sinn her immer an diverese RTL/RTL 2 Sendungen (werde diese nicht namentlich nennen, will ja niemanden beleidigen). Wenn du nicht zufrieden mit deinen, wohlgemerkt "zufällig gewählten" Mitspielern bist, gibt's für mich sowieso nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

• Gruppe verlassen, neue Gruppe suchen, weiterspielen.

• WoW Abo kündigen, alle RL Achievements machen.

peace


----------



## Annovella (30. Juli 2014)

Es ist aber nicht nur in WoW so. Kleiner Exkurs als Erklärung: Als ich damals nach der Grundschule mit dem Bus zur Orientierungsstufe(5. Klasse) fahren musste, gab es natürlich auch Schüler älterer Klassen im Bus. Man hat ihnen den Sitz freigemacht, sie nicht angesehen und absolut respektiert. Umso höher "wir" aufstiegen, was das Alter+die Klassenstufe anging, desto mehr für uns jüngere Mitschüler saßen im Bus. Wären wir damals frech zu den Älteren geworden, hätten wir eine gelangt bekommen, hätten wir uns bei unseren Eltern beschwert, würden wir von denen zusätzlich noch eine gelangt bekommen und dürften uns anhören, was uns doch einfiele ältere Menschen zu belästigen.

Als wir dann die "coolen 9. bzw. 10. + Klässler" waren, haben uns die "kleinen" überhaupt nicht mehr respektiert, sie waren frech, ja schon dreist. Haben wir uns "gewehrt", so wie es damals gegen uns gemacht wurde, sind sie heulend zu Mama gerannt, die prompt in den Bus reinliefen, als sie an deren Haltestelle waren und uns angeschnauzt haben.

Kinder haben innerhalb eines Generationswechsels den Respekt gegenüber älteren Menschen verloren, schuld daran ist die zu weiche und schlechte Erziehung, dies spiegelt sich auch nun, 15 Jahre später sehr gut in Spielen wie WoW wider. Ja, ich verallgemeine hier natürlich, aber um einen Durchschnitt zu betrachten, muss man irgendwo verallgemeinern. Vllt. ist es auch regionsabhängig, jedoch führe ich zwischendurch bereits seit Jahren diese Unterhaltungen mit vielen Leuten und haben alle diese Meinung. Ich denke schuld daran ist zum Einen die Unfähigkeit vieler Eltern, zum Anderen die mangelnde Zeit, da heutzutage in einer Beziehung beide Paarteile irgendwo arbeiten "müssen", um genug Geld verdienen zu können, was damals noch nicht so war und des Weiteren an den zu vielen Medien. Kinder sitzen zuviel vorm PC, TV, Gameboy und Handy.

Oh Gott, dass ich sowas jemals sagen würde, ich klinge hier wie ein 80-Jähriger, der aus Kriegszeiten berichtet..


----------



## Facebash (30. Juli 2014)

Bei deinem, nun angeführten Beispiel gebe ich dir VOLLKOMMEN Recht.

Und trotzdem und vorallem hinsichtlich deiner eigentlichen Studie:

 It's just a game.

Meine Oma sagt immer: Der Klügere gibt nach, der Esel fällt in Bach!


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixxed ^^


----------



## Surai (30. Juli 2014)

Mag nu auch mal meine Meinung dazu abgeben.
Zum einen denke ich es ist recht interessant mal WoW in dieser hinsich zu beleuchten, jedoch finde ich deine Art das zu machen ziemlich unpassend.
Es ist zwar gut gemeint, aber jemanden mit dem Satz "Wie ist es eigentlich so ein asozialer, rassistischer, dummer Mensch zu sein?" zu konfrontieren ist eher kontraproduktiv. Egal ob du zickig warst oder provozieren wolltest. Nach so einem Satz was hast du dir da für eine Antwort erwartet?
Außerdem finde ich das dein vergleich von Serverzugehörigkeit und Nationalität etwas.... nunja extrem bzw. übertrieben ist. Das wäre mir schon ein zu inflationärer Gebrauch von Rassismus. 
Außerdem dein "Abgang" mit dem "kein Hitlergruß machen" ist meine Ansicht nach auch ziemlich daneben.
Also so schön und gut deine Studie auch ist, finde ich sie ziemlich nichts sagend.

Zu deinem netten Vergleich mit dem Respekt der jüngeren kann ich dir gerne zustimmen. Es ist heutzutage ein Unding was sich eine Kinder bzw. Jugendliche erlauben und wie respektlos sie geworden sind. Aber hey vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur die Sichtweise eines Erwachsenen. Würde behaupten unsere Eltern hätten das selbe Phänomen durchgemacht.


----------



## Stamfy (30. Juli 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man negatives Spielerverhalten nicht mit überdimensionierten Regeln umwandeln kann.


Das hast Du zu BC genau zweimal gemacht, danach hat Dich niemand mehr gefragt ob Du zwecks daily HC mitkommst.




Ist aber ein anderes Spiel gewesen. Damals waren die Dungeons auch noch halbwegs anspruchsvoll - sogar overgeared, jeder Tank hat sich gefreut wenn er gestunnt oder entwaffnet war und nebenbei der Heiler im blind stand - und das Zusammenspiel war nötig. Man hat TS-Daten ausgetauscht und sich für eien Dreiviertelstunde getroffen, dabei nette Leute kennengelernt.




Was soll man sagen... klar machte man da evtl nur eine Instanz am Abend, aber die hat Spaß gemacht, man hat Leute kennengelernt und viel gequatscht. Es war sozial. Aber das erwartet man heutzutage ja nicht von einem MMO. In den Dungeons heutzutage kann sich doch niemand leiden, keiner gibt sich Mühe weil irgendjemand ja eh seinen Hintern durchzieht. Und wenn es der Tank ist der garnicht anders kann.




Sollen sie die Instanzen wieder anspruchsvoll machen und diesen bescheuerten Dungeon-/Raidfinder raushaun. Dafür eine verbesserte Version des Suche-Tools einbauen. Das gab es schon zu BC und man konnte nach Gefährten für Instanzen oder Quests suchen.

Nebenbei fliegt dieser beknackte LFR vom Server. Der Erfolg hat doch gezeigt dass Flex genau das ist, was die Spieler als quasi-LfR wollen. Jetzt muss Blizzard nur einen Praktikanten auftreiben der in seiner Mittagspause das Suche-Tool programmieren möchte. Oqueue und Konsorten gibt es nicht ohne Grund, aber das will Blizzard ja nicht sehen.




P.S.: Eins noch: Gruppenquests. Nichts ist so genial wie Gruppenquests. Wildstar hat mir wieder gezeigt wie schön es sein kann wenn in einem Regionalchat Leute miteinander schnakken und sogar zusammen spielen.


----------



## Fusie (30. Juli 2014)

In WildStar sah man nach der ersten Woche auch schon einige Auszüge des bekannten "Brachland Chats" im Regional, und derzeit würde ich darauf wetten, das es kaum noch einen Unterschied zwischen WS und WoW im Chat Bereich gibt. Der Chat in der jeweiligen WS Fraktionsstadt dürfte das auch entsprechend widerspiegeln.

Die Spiele ändern sich, aber das Verhalten gewisser Spieler sich nicht wirklich... wie auch immer, zu einem guten Spiel gehören auch ebenso gute Regeln, und es braucht jemanden der diese Regeln auch konsequent durch setzt. Und in einer gewissen Weise gilt das auch für das reale Leben.

Aber zurück zum Spiel, unterm Strich braucht man keine Studie, man muss sich nur einfach fragen, macht mir das gewählte/aktuelle Spiel noch Spaß?
Ja. -> Man sucht sich Gleichgesinnte für seine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.
Nein. -> Man sucht sich ein anderes Spiel für seine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.

_So here's to drinks in the dark at the end of my road_


----------



## Moddock (30. Juli 2014)

Ich wunder mich in keinster Weise über so ein verhalten im Spiel.

Schaut euch den Film IDIOCRAZY von 2006 an und man weiß was ich meine.

MFG


----------



## c0urse (30. Juli 2014)

Weißt du was ich finde?


Deine Skillleiste als Blut DK ist unglaublich überfüllt. So viel brauchst du garnicht .



Kleiner Scherz . 



Zurück zum Thema! Ich finde deinen Versuch total Interessant, habe etwas gleichartiges zu BC Zeiten mit dem Beginn der Arena auch schon versucht. - Ende vom Lied ist einfach und simpel. Du streitest dich mit Kindern, die auch in der realen Welt entweder keinen Respekt haben oder sehr verklemmt sind (ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung mein Bruder ist genau so ein Mensch wie der, mit dem du da von Eredar geschrieben hast). Diese ganze Studie ist zwecklos, entweder sie reifen bei einem Arbeitgeber nach Ihrer Schulzeit oder werden ganz still im Internet. 


In jungen Jahren war ich auch ein kleiner Flameboy, lass dir einfach sagen - es hört einfach auf .



Lieben Gruß


----------



## Virikas (30. Juli 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> "Gold brauchen" ist aber kein Argument dafür sich asozial verhalten zu dürfen. Und die Gegenstände mit bedarf zu ninjan, obwohl man sie nicht tatsächlich als Equipoptimierung benötigt, ist asozial, denn es gibt Millionen einfachere Methoden, um an Gold zu kommen. Die Würfelregeln werden jedem geläufig sein.



Dir Anscheinend nicht 

Bedarf vor Gier heißt erstmal nur, dass du technisch Bedarf drauf rollen kannst.
Worin dieser Bedarf besteht, ob als tatsächliche Equipverbesserung, als Challenge Mode Gear oder zum Verkaufen ist dabei erstmal vollständig zweitrangig.

Dass viele Spieler glücklicherweise Equipverbesserung > Gold sehen hat mit der Regel an sich nichts zu tun.
Wenn dir die Regel so wie sie ist nicht passt, dann geh halt nicht Random. Zwingt dich ja keiner 



> Ich habe mir knapp zwei Wochen Zeit genommen, um die Psychologie und das Verhalten der (negativ-auffallenden) Spieler zu analysieren und ging dabei bewusst auf Konfrontation aus, die jedoch nur auf Basis einer vernünftigen und erwachsen Unterhaltung geführt werden sollte.



Du redest von "vernünftig und erwachsen", fängst aber jede deiner Ansprachen, egal ob im /w oder /i mit einer Beleidigung an? Konfrontation heisst nicht "erstmal ordentlich einen in die Fr**e und dann drüber reden". Denk mal drüber nach 

Weitere Kommentare erübrigen sich an dieser Stelle eigentlich schon, aber ich gebe dir trotzdem mal den Tip: Blockwart spielen hat noch niemals dazu geführt, dass man sich Freunde macht.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube es handelt sich hier nicht nur um ein Problem in WoW, sondern allgemein des Internets.....siehe z.B. Facebook.
Man ist anonym und daher passiert einem auch nichts, darum verhalten sich auch viele so.

Dann gibt es die möchtegern Profis, die andere angreifen oder flamen.....wirkliche Profis verhalten sich nicht so, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, Sie versuchen zu helfen und geben Hilfestellung, das man besser wird.

Ich gebe für solche Leute gar nichts, ich ärgere mich zwar kurz, aber dann war's das auch schon.

Ich verhalte mich online auch so, wie ich behandelt werden will......so hab ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Juli 2014)

Fusie schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Spiel, unterm Strich braucht man keine Studie, man muss sich nur einfach fragen, macht mir das gewählte/aktuelle Spiel noch Spaß?
> Ja. -> Man sucht sich Gleichgesinnte für seine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.
> Nein. -> Man sucht sich ein anderes Spiel für seine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.
> 
> _So here's to drinks in the dark at the end of my road_



Was soll eigentlich immer dieses kompromisslose Schwarzweiß-Sehen? Dieser Ninjateil ist doch nur ein kleiner negativer Aspekt von vielen positiven (und natürlich noch einigen anderen negativen Sachen). Kündigst du gleich deinen JOb, weil dir die Art deines Arbeitskollegen nicht gefällt?

Nein, im Gegenteil, du suchst halt nach Lösungen innerhalb des vorliegenden Systems. Gleiches wurde ja auch hier schon vorgeschlagen bezogen auf dieses Problem mit dem assozialen Verhalten. Ich finde es mittlerweile noch nicht mal mehr amüsant, wenn Leute mit der "ja dann geh doch" Keule daherkommen anstatt mal zu akzeptieren, dass man Probleme auch anders lösen kann als sich ihnen zu entziehen. Blizz hat ja durch große Resonanz (und wahrscheinlich weil pro LFR Run mindestens 5 Tickets eröffnet wurden) vom Dragonsoul LFR reagiert und das System geändert.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich glaube es handelt sich hier nicht nur um ein Problem in WoW, sondern allgemein des Internets.....siehe z.B. Facebook.
> Man ist anonym und daher passiert einem auch nichts, darum verhalten sich auch viele so.



Vermeintlich anonym, bis sie das erste mal von eine betuchteren Gegenspieler tatsächlich die Anzeige wegen Beleidigung auf dem Tisch haben. ^^



> Dann gibt es die möchtegern Profis, die andere angreifen oder flamen.....wirkliche Profis verhalten sich nicht so, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, Sie versuchen zu helfen und geben Hilfestellung, das man besser wird.
> 
> Ich gebe für solche Leute gar nichts, ich ärgere mich zwar kurz, aber dann war's das auch schon.
> 
> Ich verhalte mich online auch so, wie ich behandelt werden will......so hab ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen.



 Aber man sollte sich nicht mal drüber ärgern, das ist für die Eimer ja schon ein Sieg. Ignoranz tut ihnen mehr weh.


----------



## fraudani (30. Juli 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich biete jedem Spieler, der mir negativ auffällt zudem an, dass sie ins Teamspeak kommen, leider lehnt immer jeder ab, weswegen ich immer die Vermutung aufstelle, dass sie minderjährig sind. (Siehe Text) Dies soll in keinster Weise diskriminierend gegenüber den jüngeren Spielern sein, ich kenne selbst genug junge Spieler - und war zum Erstaunen aller hier auch mal jung! Das Alter setze ich nur mit dem nicht-reifen Verhalten gleich, es geht nur um das geistige Alter. Zudem gehen Menschen vor dem Stimmbruch nicht gerne ins Teamspeak, weil man dann ja weiß, dass sie noch jung sind und es ihnen in vielen Fällen peinlich ist.



Diese Argumentation halte ich doch für ziemlich weit her geholt. Natürlich gibt es haufenweise Minderjährige, die sich total daneben benehmen und sich ihrem Alter entsprechend nachvollziehbarer Weise unreif verhalten. Es gibt sicher auch viele, denen es aufgrund des Stimmbruchs peinlich oder zumindest unangenehm ist sich mit Fremden per Teamspeak zu unterhalten. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass man hier zwingend davon ausgehen kann und muss, dass das eine in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem anderen steht. 

Hinzu kommt meine persönliche Erfahrung und auch die von Freunden, Bekannten und Gildenkollegen, die gezeigt hat, dass in den meisten Fällen von asozialem Verhalten eben nicht die oft verdächtigten Minderjährigen dahinter steckten, sondern junge Männer zwischen 20 und 25. Natürlich gibt es sowohl jüngere als auch ältere Exemplare und auch weibliche Spieler machen vor derartigen Verhaltensweisen nicht halt. Im Regelfall werden immer die sogenannten "Kiddies" beschuldigt, sehr oft einfach zu unrecht. 

Dass sich Leute, die ein entsprechend asoziales Verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben, nicht bei irgend einem fremden Spieler für ihr Verhalten rechtfertigen (wollen) dürfte nur allzu verständlich sein. Dabei spielt das Alter des Beschuldigten gar keine Rolle und auch nicht die Frage ob er im Stimmbruch ist oder sich aus anderen Gründen für seine Stimme, Sprache oder Artikulation schämt. Das Internet ist ein Bereich, in dem man sich relativ anonym bewegen kann. Da kann man sich dann auch Dinge erlauben, die man sich sonst vielleicht nicht traut. Manche Menschen sind immer so, egal ob im Internet oder freier Wildbahn. So oder so wird sich dennoch keiner freiwillig einer Konfrontation aussetzen, bei der er sich rechtfertigen und irgendwelchen Diskussionen hingeben soll. Warum sollte er auch? Wer bist du (oder ich oder irgend ein anderer), dass ein vermeintlich asozialer Spieler sich ausgerechnet bei diesen für seine "persönliche Entfaltung" entschuldigen soll? Und dann auch noch "privat", per Unterhaltung im Teamspeak. Dort ist man nicht mehr so wirklich anonym, außerdem fehlt einfach jede Grundlage dafür. Entweder man sieht sich ohnehin im Recht, also was soll man da rumdiskutieren. Oder es ist einem so schon unangenehm genug, dass sich tatsächlich jemand traut auf unangemessenes Verhalten hinzuweisen. 

Wie man es dreht und wendet, ich finde keinen legitimen Grund (auch nicht das vermeintliche Fehlverhalten), warum sich irgendjemand in einem Online-Spiel gegenüber einem anderen Spieler für irgendetwas rechtfertigen und diesem zu diesem Zweck auch noch in eine TS-Unterhaltung folgen sollte. Hinzu kommt, dass ich jetzt einfach mal unterstelle, dass dein Verhalten in entsprechenden Situationen gegenüber den "Asozialen" sehr konfrontativ und penetrant ist oder zumindest von diesen so empfunden wird. Jemanden unbedingt in irgendein Gespräch über Moral und Anstand verwickeln zu wollen kann dann auch einen sehr negativen Beigeschmack aufweisen und entsprechend auf Ablehnung stoßen. 
Noch ein Grund, warum sich kaum jemand freiwillig einer persönlichen "Moralpredigt" per Teamspeak unterziehen will, es nervt dann einfach, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht. 

Insofern sind für mich Aussagen wie "bestimmt minderjährig" oder "schämt sich wohl im TS" (wofür auch immer) einfach nur Unterstellungen. Wer will schon gerne sehen, dass sich Menschen der eigenen Altersklasse aufführen, wie man es sonst nur den bösen bösen Kiddies unterstellt?


----------



## Virikas (30. Juli 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Kündigst du gleich deinen JOb, weil dir die Art deines Arbeitskollegen nicht gefällt?



Wenn ich ein besseres Angebot bekomme: Ja!
Aber ich glaube der Vergleich ist wenig apfelbirnig 



ZAM schrieb:


> Vermeintlich anonym, bis sie das erste mal von eine betuchteren Gegenspieler tatsächlich die Anzeige wegen Beleidigung auf dem Tisch haben. ^^



Wobei die Frage ist (und AFAIK auch noch nicht rechtlich bewertet wurde), ob in einer WoW Unterhaltung zwischen zwei Avataren(!) fallende Beleidigungen überhaupt unter §185 StGB fallen können, da es sich bei Avataren nicht um juristische oder natürliche Personen handelt.
Aus eben jenem Grund ist auch Art 1.1 GG vermutlich nicht anwendbar, wohingegen entsprechend formulierte Äußerungen durchaus unter Art 5 GG fallen können.

Anders sieht das natürlich im [insert Random Social Media here] Umfeld aus, wenn man direkt eine Person(engruppe) anspricht. Das wäre allerdings hier etwas am Thema vorbei, geht ja um "Eine Kurzstudie über das Verhalten der WoW Spieler" 

Edit weil Nachtrag:


> Insofern sind für mich Aussagen wie "bestimmt minderjährig" oder "schämt sich wohl im TS" (wofür auch immer) einfach nur Unterstellungen.



Das geht in eine ähnliche Richtung die ich in meinem ersten Post schon ansprach.
Auf der einen Seite "Serverrassismus" anprangern, aber auf der anderen Seite aufgrund von nicht belegbaren Mutmaßungen alle "Minderjährigen" über einen Kamm scheren. Ist das dann Minderjährigenrassismus?
Ich komme hier immer wieder -insbesondere auch aufgrund der Art und Weise wie die verschiedenen Ansprachen in den im OP verlinkten Screenshots formuliert- zu dem schönen Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Virikas schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist (und AFAIK auch noch nicht rechtlich bewertet wurde), ob in einer WoW Unterhaltung zwischen zwei Avataren(!) fallende Beleidigungen überhaupt unter §185 StGB fallen können, da es sich bei Avataren nicht um juristische oder natürliche Personen handelt.
> Aus eben jenem Grund ist auch Art 1.1 GG vermutlich nicht anwendbar, wohingegen entsprechend formulierte Äußerungen durchaus unter Art 5 GG fallen können.



Hinter dem "Avatar" steckt immer noch eine juristisch angreifbare Person. Btw. habe ich schon mehrfach erlebt, dass "Avatare" andere "Avatare" angezeigt haben, auch in Spiele-Medien. Aber ich wollte das Offtopic nicht weiter führen.


----------



## Virikas (30. Juli 2014)

Eine Anzeige ist ja noch keine rechtliche Beurteilung, sondern formal erstmal nur ein "Ermittlungsauftrag" 
Kommt aber natürlich sehr auf die Formulierung an. Das was gemeinhin schnell als Beleidigung bezeichnet wird, ist ja nicht zwingend eine im strafrechtlichen Sinne. Aber du hast Recht.. ein wenig OT ist das schon an dieser Stelle


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

@Virikas 

sei froh das es inzwischen anwälte gibt und wir zivilisiert leben ^^

woanders da gibts noch "trial by combat"


----------



## Virikas (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn wir jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob unser Rechtssystem uns mehr Vorteile als Nachteile bringt, geraten wir aber wirklich gaaaanz weit OT 
Aber da du es ansprichst: Ich finde das Auge um Auge Prinzip nicht soooo verkehrt.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> woanders da gibts noch "trial by combat"



Umgemünzt auf eine Runde Online-Shooter nach Wahl wäre das sicher lustig und befriedigend.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. Juli 2014)

Für das Loot Problem gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Jeder bekommt seinen persönlichen Loot a la Diablo

2. oder jeder Gegenstand wird einer bestimmten Klasse zugewiesen, die dann bedarf oder gier wählen darf.


----------



## Fusie (30. Juli 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich immer dieses kompromisslose Schwarzweiß-Sehen? Dieser Ninjateil ist doch nur ein kleiner negativer Aspekt von vielen positiven (und natürlich noch einigen anderen negativen Sachen). Kündigst du gleich deinen JOb, weil dir die Art deines Arbeitskollegen nicht gefällt?
> ...


Und wieso sollte man in Bezug auf seine eigene Freizeit Kompromisse hin nehmen? Es ist ja nicht gerade so, als wenn wir noch im Jahre 2000 wären, und es nur eine handvoll zugänglicher MMORPGs gibt.
Natürlich kann man da an die Entwickler appelieren, aber irgendwann sage ich da doch eher, es hat Spaß gemacht, aber man sieht sich in einem anderen Spiel vielleicht wieder.

Oder auf den Arbeitsplatz bezogen, wieso sollte man mit aller Gewalt an einem Arbeitsplatz fest halten, der einen auf lange Sicht wohl krank machen wird durch das entsprechende Kollengenumfeld.
Und zu diesem Thema gibt es einige Studien die wirklich Sinn machen.

Also, wenn man was anderes oder neues findet, das einem mehr Spaß macht, wieso sich weiter ans alte klammern?


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juli 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Kündigst du gleich deinen JOb, weil dir die Art deines Arbeitskollegen nicht gefällt?


Was für ein Vergleich - als ob Spielen so lebensnotwendig ist.

Doch abgesehen davon, ja, das würde ich machen (bei bereits neuer Anstellung) - und ein Freund hat es gerade gemacht.
Selten hat man gute Arbeit, gutes Geld und gute Kollegen gleichzeitig.
Und lieber verzichte ich auf etwas Geld, nur um ein gutes Betriebsklima zu haben.

Momentan habe ich gute Arbeit, gute Kollegen - ausreichend Geld.

sorry & btt


----------



## Imba-Noob (31. Juli 2014)

Dass WoW "schon immer so war" in Bezug aus Sozialverhalten kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich spiele seit Classic WoW. Natürlich gab es auch "damals" nervige Mitspieler, aber ich finde, dass sich das Soziale Miteinander stark verschlechtert hat. 

Ein Grund ist sicherlich auch die veränderte Kundenstruktur auf Grund der Vereinfachungspolitik ("Vercausalisierung"). Meiner Meinung nach hat insbesondere der Dungeonfinder für nachlässiges Sozialverhalten gesorgt. Es ist viel einfacher, Leute, die man nicht kennt und mit denen man vermutlich nie wieder zusammen spielen wird, unfair zu behandeln, als wenn sie von dem selben Server stammen und man sie immer wieder mal sieht oder sehen könnte. 

Als das Zusammenspiel noch auf dem eigenen Server stattfand, war ein guter Name Gold wert - und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Unfaire Spieler wurden gemieden: Sei es im Handel oder für BGs, Inis oder Raids. Die Community auf dem Server war damals maßgeblich für das Soziale Miteinander verantwortlich. Auf meinem Hauptserver damals waren u. a. Spammen im Handel-Channel verpönt und nicht noch gefördert ("Popcorn holen").

Eine servereigene Gruppe mühsam zusammenbauen müssen und damals noch knackige Instanzen - auch im Levelbereich - schweißten eine Gruppe sozial zusammen. Leaves / Kicks nach 1 Wipe waren selten.

Die Frage ist: Was kann man machen? Back to the roots wäre vielleicht in Teilen wünschenswert, ist jedoch nicht umsetzbar. Ich glaube, dass technische Lösungen und klare Regelungen eine Verbesserung bringen könnten.

Lootsystem: Spieler mit besserem Equip, anderer Skillung oder die bestimmte Items gar nicht anlegen können, sollten kein Bedarf machen können. Es sollte außerdem zwischen Bedarf und Gier noch "Zweitbedarf" für andere Skillungen eingeführt werden. Handwerkswaren etc. sollten grundsätzlich nur über Gier ergattert werden können. Im Einzelfall können die anderen Mispieler immer noch passen, wenn jemand etwas Bestimmtes gerne haben möchte. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre persönlicher Randomloot, die ich jedoch zweischneidig finde und die man schon beim Solospiel hat.

Sozialverhalten: Eine Art Bewertungsmöglichkeit. Allerdings muss diese extrem durchdacht sein, damit nicht einfach die ganze Gilde Spieler aufwertet. Denkbar wäre z. B. Bewertungen nur in Zufallsgruppen (und ggfs. mit Begründung, die man auswählen kann) zuzulassen. Zu wenig Schaden ist für mich im Regelfall kein Grund, denn oft liegt es am Gear und DPS sind nicht ohne weiteres vergleichbar, vor allem nicht im Levelbereich und auch wenn es nicht am Gear liegt, ist ein Hinweis auf Verbesserungen hilfreicher als ein Kick oder eine schlechte Bewertung. 

Beleidigungen sollten zudem strenger geahndet werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass Spieler strafbares Verhalten an den Tag legen, und die nach spätestens drei Tagen wieder online sind (ich rede hier nicht vor "Noob", "A..." oder "Bastard" sondern schon schwerwiegende Schmähungen oder Drohungen).

Eine WoW-Polizei lehne ich ab. Dennoch wäre es wünschenswert, wenn sich GMs einfach mal wieder wie es zu Classic Zeiten der Fall war, in bestimmten Channels blicken lassen und auch Spieler freundlich auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweisen.


----------



## Rolandos (31. Juli 2014)

@TE 
Und was soll das?? In der Zeit wo du den Text geschrieben hast, hättest du bestimmt mehrfach Bedarf rollen können.
Ich Habe kein Problem damit, alle rollen Bedarf warum soll ich es nicht machen. So ist WOW, und es wird sich auch nicht, wegen dir, ändern.


----------



## Ariadnae (31. Juli 2014)

Also dazu kann ich sagen,dass die Game-Master es sehr ernst nehmen, wenn es um Beleidigungen im Spiel geht.Das hab ich selbst schon erlebt:
Vor einiger Zeit war ich mit einem meiner Alts in den Sklavenunterkünften unterwegs, durch einen Fehlpull wurden zu viele Mobs geholt -das führte zum Wipe fast der ganzen Gruppe. Nur der Hunter hatte sich dank totstellen retten können.
Der hat dann auch brav alles gerezzt(den Gildenbonus gabs da schon), alle- bis auf meine Wenigkeit. Nach etwas Wartezeit schrieb ich Chat ,ob sie mich vergessen haben. Antwort war, dass ich gepullt hätte- und deshalb kein rezz kommt.Da ich aber gar nicht gepullt hatte, es war - wie so oft das Hunterpet, antworte ich entsprechend. Danach wurde ich aufs übelste beschimpft. Dass ich ruhig und sachlich blieb, schien den Hunter erst recht zu ärgern, es wurde immer schlimmer.Nachdem es mir zu unverschämt wurde ( er beleideigte mittlerweile schon meine lebenden und toten Anverwandten, mit Worten die ich nicht nennen möchte), machte ich ein Ticket auf. Danach verabschiedete ich mich höflich, und verließ die Instanz.
Einen Tag später meldete sich ein GM bei mir , gleich nachdem ich eingelogged hatte. Er sagte mir, dass er sich den Chat der instanz angesehen hat und dass sie auf die Beleidigung reagiert hätten. Was er genau getan hat, dürfe er mir zwar nicht verraten- aber sowas würde immer sehr ernst genommen und auch gleich darauf reagiert wird.
Übrigens hatte ich den Namen des betreffnden Spieler auf Freundes liste gesetzt, und nicht ignoriert. Der Name des Hunters ist bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## pandameat (31. Juli 2014)

Mal logisch betrachtet: NATÜRLICH fallen euch eher die beleidigenden oder anders negativ auffallenden Spieler auf. Aber denkt doch mal anders herum. Wie viele der Spieler verhalten sich völlig neutral, während BG's, Inis und so weiter? Wie viele gehen nicht auf Beleidigungen ein? Wie viele klinken sich nicht mit in die Diskussion ein? Wie viele haben das Lootsystem verstanden und verhalten sich fair, oder sehen ihren Fehler ein nach einem Hinweis? Wie viele spammen nicht im Handelschannel? Wie viele ganken euch nicht? Wie viele klauen dir das Mob nicht vor der Nase weg? Eine ganze Menge. Nämlich der Großteil. Von daher: der asoziale Teil von MMO's ist nun mal immer noch eine Minderheit. Dass es sich für euch so "anfühlt", als wären es wesentlich mehr, weil einem eher der Schreihals auffällt, als die ruhigen Personen daneben, daran könnt ihr selbst arbeiten mit einer anderen Betrachtungsweise. Und ändern kann man die störenden Personen absolut nicht. Deswegen den Blick fürs Wesentliche behalten und über die paar Stolpersteine drüber steigen. Dann kann man auch seltsame virtuelle Studien sein lassen bei denen der Leser sich an die Stirn fasst.


----------



## Mayestic (31. Juli 2014)

Mich schickt diese "Studie" nun auch nicht mehr. 
Das ist doch schon immer so gewesen und die ganz harten sagen das dies alles nur der Dungeonfinder schuld ist. 
Deshalb mögen sie ihn nicht.
Es unterstützt ein solches Verhalten. 

Auf das Glück vertrauen das die Spieler iwann mal einsichtig werden kann man lange warten.
Hier helfen nur klare Regeländerungen was den Loot und alles andere angeht. 
Jeder sollte seinen eigenen zufallsgenerierten Loot bekommen den man dann auch noch, sagen wir 2 Stundenlang, untereinander tauschen kann. 

Dieses Drama mit den Würfeln, Bedarf oder Gier ist vollkommen überholt mMn.

Ich spiele grade wieder etwas vermehrt Diablo3 und finde das so toll das jeder seinen eigenen Loot hat. 
Wir gehn nicht selten mit vier Spielern der gleichen Klasse in ein Spiel und tauschen dann später die Loots untereinander. Einen Zwang dies zu tun gibt es aber nicht und keiner kann dem anderen was "ninja´n".
Man ist quasi auf den "Handel" mit einem anderen Spieler angewiesen wenn man sieht das er einen Loot bekommen hat den man selbst gerne hätte und er ihn nicht braucht. 

Ein klein wenig vermisse ich in D3 aber daher auch das AH, nur sollte es mMn einfach ne Gegenstandsbörse geben. 
Man bietet einfach einen Gegenstand an und macht dann ne Liste mit Gegenständen die man gerne hätte. Findet sich ein Tauschpartner tauscht man einfach 1:1, Gegenstand gegen Gegenstand und alle sind happy. 
Aber das ist nur sone Idee und hat natürlich nix mit WoW zu tun. 

Was WoW betrifft bin ich schon sehr lange ein absolut strickter Gegner von Randomgruppen. 
Das gibt schon seit vielen Jahren immer nur Probleme. 
Entweder ich gehe mit Leuten weg die ich kenne oder ich bleib mitm Arsch im Schrein stehn und langweile mich  Ist stressfreier. 

Geht einfach nicht mit Randomgruppen. 

Was das Goldthema angeht ist das klar ne Ausrede. 
Man geht doch überall ohnehin schon mit nem dicken PLUS raus. 
Ist ja nicht mehr Classic wo man für die Tanks Spenden sammeln musste weil sie es sich nicht leisten konnten sich selbst zu reparieren im Raid. 
Aber einige Spieler gehn halt den leichten Weg. Einfach im DF anmelden, machen was man will, keiner kann dich stoppen, dir kann alles egal sein.
Wirste gekickt juckt dich das wenig, meldeste dich sofort wieder an, als Tank sowieso oftmals ohne Wartezeiten. Was will man mehr ?

Was Beleidigungen angeht hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das GMs da teilweise sehr hart durchgreifen.
Also bleibt ruhig, es hilft nix. Am Ende bekommst du die Sanktion vom GM aufgebrummt weil du den Ninjalooter beleidigt hast. 
Der Ninjalooter geht straffrei aus denn kein Spieler ist aktuell dazu verpflichtet für andere Spieler zu passen. 
Es gilt das Recht des Stärkeren bzw das des Zufallsgenerators der Würfel. 

Wenn wir solch einen Spieler dabei hatten haben wir generell immer auf alles bedarf gewürfelt und dann später teilweise noch untereinander im direkten Handel getauscht.


----------



## madmurdock (31. Juli 2014)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> -



Diese Problematik der Vercasualisierung durch LFR und DF, wie du sie nennst, wäre auch gar nicht erst nötig gewesen, hätte Blizz ihre Server nicht verkommen lassen. Hätte man vorher Server zusammengelegt, Ungleichgewichten entgegengewirkt, Servertransfers und Neuanfänge auf Servern mit total überlegener Fraktion unterbunden etc etc, gäbe es diese krasse Anonymität (zumindest im "VL") nicht.

@ Jobwechsel: Es kommt halt darauf an wie schwerwiegend die Problematik ist. Und ich habe ja geschrieben, dass dieses Ninjalooten verglichen zu 1000 anderen Dingen eine Kleinigkeit ist, aber natürlich trotzdem stört. Aber ich verbringe vielleicht 2% meiner Wowzeit in diesen 5er Dungeons, zudem die dortigen Items nix taugen (durch Inselitems) und relativ wertlos sind (die 10 bis 50g pro Run kann man anders fixer bekommen). Es geht rein ums Prinzip. Man verhält sich bewusst assozial und egoistisch. Ich zumindest würfel selbst dann nicht Bedarf, wenn es irgend nen anderes Randomarschloch macht und theoretisch mitwürfeln könnte.


----------



## Variolus (31. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie erstaunlich, dass ein Mensch, der selbst sofort beleidigend wird, von anderen Spielern, die sich irgendwie daneben benommen haben, Einsicht erwartet...

Deine Studie zeigt vor allem, wie mies Du dich deinen Mitspielern gegenüber benimmst und Du bist selbst das beste Beispiel für die Verschlechterung des Miteinander innerhalb des Spieles. Aber schwingst Dich dazu auf, andere zu bewerten, die nicht einen Deut schlimmer sind als Du, sich nur anders unsozial verhalten. Das nenn ich ganz großes Kino ^^


----------



## BIGMON (31. Juli 2014)

An den werten TE. Du scheinst mir aber auch nicht gerade der freundlichste Spieler zu sein, so wie Du Deine Mitspieler anpfeifst. Kehre erstmal vor Deiner Türe.


----------



## Imba-Noob (4. August 2014)

Rolandos schrieb:


> @TE
> Und was soll das?? In der Zeit wo du den Text geschrieben hast, hättest du bestimmt mehrfach Bedarf rollen können.
> Ich Habe kein Problem damit, alle rollen Bedarf warum soll ich es nicht machen. So ist WOW, und es wird sich auch nicht, wegen dir, ändern.



Also auf "gut deutsch", wenn sich andere antisozial verhalten tust du es genau so? Dann bist du keinen Deut besser und Teil des Problems.

Ich mach es genau umgekehrt: Und selbst wenn alle Bedarf machen, verhalte ich mich korrekt. Und ich verzichte oftmals auch für andere aus Loot. Und glaub mir, dass hat auch positive Auswirkungen.


----------



## Baertram104 (4. August 2014)

[sup]"Eine _*Furzstudie*_ über das Verhalten der WoW Spieler"[/sup]

Ich verstehe die Diskussion über diesen "Heul" Thead nicht - is gibt solche und solche Spieler. "Punkt" 

Viel mehr nervt mich das ich wirklich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe - völlig Sinnfrei. Eben wirklich ein "omg hier rollen welche BEDARF auf Sachen die zu 99% kein normaler Spieler braucht" Beitrag, da is auf der Insel besseres Zeug gibt. Weicheiheulbeitrag ! --> meine Meinung - und ich hab auch keine Lust die mit irgendwelchen Pseudo Sozi´s zu diskutieren.

Was gebt ihr diesem Ersteller auch noch ne Plattform sich auszuheulen. Soll er das doch auf FB oder sonstwas machen.

Ich würde als Mod den einfach schließen weil genug solche "tollen" Beiträge gibt, die zu nichts als unendlichen pro und contra Antworten führen.


.. und gleichnoch eins Hinterher - ich habe nicht auf diesen Beitrag reagiert sondern auf die Diskussion die der nutzlose Heulthread wieder losreisst.

Habts Spass und wenns mal nicht lustig ist - es gibts genug andere Möglichkeieten ingame oder RL 

schönen Gruß


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2014)

Was hast Du denn für Probleme?!

1. Post hier überhaupt, sehr seltsame Wortwahl, meckerst über den Eingangspost - obwohl Du die nachfolgende Diskussion meinst ...  
Und hätte ein Moderator oder ein Admin es schliessen wollen, wäre es schon längst geschehen.
Einzig ne Erinnerung an die Regeln hier kam (anfangs), welche Du aber gerade bewußt mißachtet hast (für einen Neuling Respekt-not).


----------



## evalux (10. August 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Einstellung der WoW-Spieler in den letzten Monaten rapide verändert. Es gibt keine Serverrivalitäten mehr, sondern Serverrassismus. Es gibt in nahezu jeder HC Instanz Ninjalooter, die nicht nur Bedarf machen, weil ja keiner Bedarf hat(das ist ihnen egal), sondern, weil sie nach der Aussage jedes Spielers, der Ninjat "Gold braucht". "Gold brauchen" ist aber kein Argument dafür sich asozial verhalten zu dürfen. Und die Gegenstände mit bedarf zu ninjan, obwohl man sie nicht tatsächlich als Equipoptimierung benötigt, ist asozial, denn es gibt Millionen einfachere Methoden, um an Gold zu kommen. Die Würfelregeln werden jedem geläufig sein.



Zunächst einmal: diese Einstellung "der WoW-Spieler" (was an sich schon jene Gleichmacherei ist, die du mit deinen Ausführungen zum "Serverrassismus" anprangerst) gab es schon zu BC-Zeiten, es gab da auch schon schlimmere Fälle (Gruppe vor dem letzten Schlag am Boss aufgelöst, um den ganzen Loot einzustreichen, kein Witz !) Zudem will ich diese Ninjalooter zwar nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber ich weiss einfach, dass bei vielen inzwischen ein Loot-Automatismus eingesetzt hat, der von der Annahme geprägt ist, dass sich seit der zeitlosen Insel eh keiner mehr über Inis ausrüstet (die Inis sind nur noch Gold-und-Markenspender), ich bedarfe bei grünen Items, die im Raid auftauchen, auch immer. Man kann das nur abschwächen, wenn man vorher deutlich sagt, dass man Need auf ein ganz bestimmtes Item hat. Erst, wenn dann trotzdem geninjat wird, sprech ich von asozialem Verhalten - welches seit DF und Serververknüpfung eher die Regel ist.



> Es sei gesagt, dass ich nicht meinen Frust ablassen möchte. Ich möchte sachlich die momentane Situation beschreiben und bin für Anregungen, eigene Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps, wie man sich gegenüber solchen Leuten verhalten soll, sehr dankbar! Für mich ist es jedoch kein Tipp, diese Personen einfach zu ignorieren. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass jeder Mensch, egal wie alt er ist, welche Bildung er genossen hat oder genießt und welcher Nationalität er angehört, mit vernünftigen und verständnisvollen Mitteln in ein Gespräch über dessen Fehlverhalten gewickelt werden kann.



Du kannst das sicher mit den meisten machen, wenn du nicht zu sehr den kritischen Moralapostel herauskehrst, denn in erster Linie ist es immer noch ein Spiel mit anonymen Leuten. Anders als in den meisten anderen MMOs, die ich kenne, kann man WoW relativ egoistisch spielen, und wer das nie anders gemacht hat, wird sich nur ungern belehren lassen, zumal das ja einen Einschnitt in seine Spielweise und seine Prioritäten wäre.

Deswegen bleibt nur, diese Spieler zu ignorieren und sich zu freuen, dass es noch andere gibt, die nicht so drauf sind, denn inzwischen sind die Mangelware


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Sooo. Zu aller erste: Guten Morgen und Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich die letzten Tage nicht geantwortet habe. Ich wollte die Reaktionen abwarten und hatte ohnehin nicht allzu viel Zeit.
Ich werde versuchen, auf jeden Beitrag einzugehen - aber gleichzeitig auch möglichst zusammen zu fassen, da es sonst ein unendlicher Wall of Text wird und das möchte ich niemanden antun. Ich zitiere manchmal mehrere Sachen oder Nenne nur euren Namen mit einem leeren Zitat, damit ihr seht, das ich im Rahmen des Antwortsbereichs auch auf euch eingehe.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Zu aller erst allgemein zu den "Loot-Regeln" in WoW, da es für viele Widersprüche hier - aber auch ingame sorgt und dies ein Großteil des Themas hier war:
Es gibt drei Varianten, auf einen Gegenstand in einer Instanz zu würfeln:
Passen: Es wird auf einen Gegenstand gepasst, da man ihn weder als Verkaufs-, noch als Ausrüstungsgegenstand braucht. Um einem Mitglied der Gruppe, der Bedarf auf einen Gegenstand hat seine Mitfreude zu zeigen, passt man auch häufig, anstatt Gier zu würfeln.
Gier: Wie bei den anderen Würfelmethoden ist der Name hier auch zutreffend. Gier bedeutet, dass man das Item, sofern niemand es als Ausrüstungsgegenstand benötigt, gerne zum Verkaufen nehmen würde. 
Bedarf: Wenn jemand Bedarf würfelt, dann möchte er das Item nutzen, da er es in irgendeiner Form braucht. Wichtig: Es verkaufen ist kein "Gebrauchen", wer Gold braucht, hat unzählige andere Methoden, daran zu kommen. 30 Minuten Instanzen durchlaufen ohne Bedarf zu würfeln bringt 500-1000 Gold. Also wer da noch Goldprobleme hat... Wer ein Item nur für's Verkaufen braucht, würfelt Gier. So ist die Regel. (Leider eine Regel, die in WoW zu viel Toleranz hat und nicht bestraft wird)

Anmerkung: Nicht jeder hat das volle Inselgear oder benötigt das HC Dungeon-Gear für sein zweit- oder dritt-Equip. Die von mir angezweifelten Personen würfeln jedoch auf Gegenstände, die sie in dieser Art viel besser haben und nur diese spreche ich auch gezielt an. Es gibt sogar einige CM-BiS-Items in HC Dungeons - oder zumindest welche, die nah an die BiS Items herankommen, auch dies bedenke ich, bevor ich jemanden anschreibe.

*Ausrüstungsgegenstand kann Gear, aber auch ein Mount oder Fun-Item usw. sein - also etwas, was einen aktiven Nutzen hat, wobei in vielen Gruppen vorher abgesprochen wird, ob man nun Gier oder Bedarf auf ein Mount/Fun-Item würfelt.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Kritiken über Art und Durchführung der Studie:


Surai schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich das dein vergleich von Serverzugehörigkeit und Nationalität etwas.... nunja extrem bzw. übertrieben ist. Das wäre mir schon ein zu inflationärer Gebrauch von Rassismus.
> Außerdem dein "Abgang" mit dem "kein Hitlergruß machen" ist meine Ansicht nach auch ziemlich daneben.


Rassismus beschreibt aber genau dies. Erst vor kurzem habe ich einen interessanten Artikel über die Veränderung dieses Ausdrucks gelesen. Als Rassismus wird teilweise die Anfeindungen verschiedener Gruppen angesehen. Hart gesehen kann man dies sogar bei unterschiedlichen Sportvereinen feststellen. Ich hoffe du kannst das so annehmen, wenn nicht, können wir darüber gerne über PN weiter schreiben.
Und ja, der Abgang war peinlich, gestehe ich.
Zu Surai und Virikas: Es ist natürlich nicht in jedem Fall so pampig gewesen. Allerdings sind diese Reaktionen vollkommen normal. Wenn euch jemand hinten in eurem Wagen rein fährt, dann sagt ihr schließlich auch "spinnst du!?" oder "was soll der Mist denn!?". Man begegnet dem Gegenüber eben weniger freundlich, wenn dieser etwas macht, was negativ gesehen gegen die Norm spricht. Grundsätzlich ist es dennoch richtig, dass meine Art den meisten (zurecht) schon beinahe zu direkt ist. Es ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Wenn man es auf diesen Fall betrachtet, natürlich ein Fluch. 


Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich glaube es handelt sich hier nicht nur um ein Problem in WoW, sondern allgemein des Internets.....siehe z.B. Facebook.
> Man ist anonym und daher passiert einem auch nichts, darum verhalten sich auch viele so.
> Dann gibt es die möchtegern Profis, die andere angreifen oder flamen.....wirkliche Profis verhalten sich nicht so, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, Sie versuchen zu helfen und geben Hilfestellung, das man besser wird.
> Ich verhalte mich online auch so, wie ich behandelt werden will......so hab ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen.


Bin seit 1997 aktiv im Netz und spiele auch seit jeher Multispieler-Spiele online und kann sagen: Gab es gute und harte Regeln und eine klare Spielesturktur, dann haben sich die Spieler auch benommen. Es kam in Galaxywars beispielsweise nie vor, dass jemand beleidigt hat. Nicht im Jahre 2000 und auch nicht im Jahre 2009. In Counter-Strike wird auf einem Public viel beleidigt, weil eben bis auf die Admins niemand dort etwas gegen tun kann und auch nicht so ernst nimmt. In Ligen wurde man für Beleidigungen bestraft. In WoW herrschte eigentlich im Ganzen genommen ein angenehmes Klima, auch wenn man anonym war. Hier muss man natürlich sagen, dass man stärker anonym wird, desto weniger man miteinander zutun hat. Oft im Thread richtig angesprochen war das Verhalten der Spieler, als es noch keine Random-Such-Tools gab deutlich besser. Warum? Weil ein schlechtes Verhalten Konsequenzen hatte. Langfristig gesehen würde dich keiner mehr auf deinem Server mitnehmen. Heute wäre das "ja egal". Auf Facebook habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass die Leute so ziemlich alles schönreden. Ich bin dort nicht so aktiv, jedoch lese ich unter jedem Bild nur, wie "toll alles und die Person doch ist und tralalala".  Aber ich habe mit Facebook auch zuwenig Erfahrung, als das ich da richtig mitreden könnte.
Ich gebe dir recht, was das Verhalten richtiger Profis anbelangt. Habe selbst einige Jahre professionell eSport betrieben und kann dort umso besser drüber sprechen. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass es in WoW eigentlich kaum noch professionelle Spieler gibt. Man müsste zuerst einmal festlegen, was überhaupt ein Profispieler ist und genau da liegt das Problem: Es ist vollkommene subjektive Definitionssache. Ich würde sagen, ein Profispieler ist man, sobald man einen Vertrag unterschreibt. Handelt es sich dabei aber um einen Sponsoringvertrag oder tatsächlich um ein Arbeitspapier? Wie sieht es mit Gehältern aus? Würde das Thema hier sprengen. Wer darüber diskutieren will -> PN. 

@fraudani
Ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr gut und kann dir voll und ganz zustimmen! Eine Anmerkung habe ich dann noch:


fraudani schrieb:


> Im Regelfall werden immer die sogenannten "Kiddies" beschuldigt, sehr oft einfach zu unrecht. Insofern sind für mich Aussagen wie "bestimmt minderjährig" oder "schämt sich wohl im TS" (wofür auch immer) einfach nur Unterstellungen. Wer will schon gerne sehen, dass sich Menschen der eigenen Altersklasse aufführen, wie man es sonst nur den bösen bösen Kiddies unterstellt?


Ich denke bei den meisten Menschen - auch bei mir, muss man wohl gestehen - ist diese Denk- und Redeweise (Allgemeiner Spruch) "Boah diese blöden Kiddies wieder" fest in den Köpfen integriert. Es ist eine komplette Verallgemeinerung ohne auch nur ansatzweise Beweise oder Grundlagen zu haben, um über so etwas urteilen zu können, zumal ja nicht jeder dieser Altersstufe "so" ist. Bei solchen Sätzen und Sprüchen würde ich mir nicht das physische, sondern psychische Alter denken. Auch Menschen im Alter von 20, 25, ja auch 50 Jahren können "Kiddies" sein. Also in den meisten Fällen einfach eben das geistige Alter denken. 


evalux schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: diese Einstellung "der WoW-Spieler" (was an sich schon jene Gleichmacherei ist, die du mit deinen Ausführungen zum "Serverrassismus" anprangerst) gab es schon zu BC-Zeiten, es gab da auch schon schlimmere Fälle (Gruppe vor dem letzten Schlag am Boss aufgelöst, um den ganzen Loot einzustreichen, kein Witz !)


Wegen dem Rassismus: Jain. Sagt jemand "alle auf Aegwynn sind schei**", dann ist es Serverrassismus. Es enthält das wichtige Wort "alle". Ich habe nie geschrieben, das alle WoW Spieler oder alle Randominstanz-Spieler "schlecht" sind, sondern nur das Verhalten der WoW Spieler insgesamt gesehen schlechter geworden ist, was nicht heißt, dass jeder schlecht ist, sondern die Anzahl der schlechten Spieler(bezogen auf das Verhalten) und die Häufigkeit unzufriedener Situation deutlich höher geworden ist.

Ja, damals gab es Personen, die auch Ninjaloot betrieben haben oder gar ganze Raids aufgelöst haben, aber: Wurde der Loot in einem nicht-privaten Chat vorher genau erklärt, also das z.B. alles FFA ist und wurde dennoch ein Item "weggeninjat", dann kann man mit Hilfe eines Tickets dagegen vorgehen. Ansonsten gilt: Der Raidleiter oder Plündermeister hat die Macht, aber auch die Arbeit. So gab es diese unschönen Situationen gewiss, aber wie häufig? Mir wurde zu Classic in ZF der Razzishiraptor vom PM weggeninjat, erst hat er normal verwürfelt, habe eine 100 gehabt und er nur eine ~60. Hm.. was gab es noch.. vllt ein Dutzend Ninjalootgeschehenisse. Heute erlebst du quasi soviel an einem Tag, was mir damals in 4 Jahren passiert ist. 
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Änderungen an System in WoW:



Stamfy schrieb:


> Sollen sie die Instanzen wieder anspruchsvoll machen und diesen bescheuerten Dungeon-/Raidfinder raushaun. Dafür eine verbesserte Version des Suche-Tools einbauen. Das gab es schon zu BC und man konnte nach Gefährten für Instanzen oder Quests suchen.





Stamfy schrieb:


> Nebenbei fliegt dieser beknackte LFR vom Server. Der Erfolg hat doch gezeigt dass Flex genau das ist, was die Spieler als quasi-LfR wollen.





Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Für das Loot Problem gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Jeder bekommt seinen persönlichen Loot a la Diablo
> 2. oder jeder Gegenstand wird einer bestimmten Klasse zugewiesen, die dann bedarf oder gier wählen darf.


2. gibt es bereits ja schon und es funktioniert nicht so.


Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Lootsystem: Spieler mit besserem Equip, anderer Skillung oder die bestimmte Items gar nicht anlegen können, sollten kein Bedarf machen können. Es sollte außerdem zwischen Bedarf und Gier noch "Zweitbedarf" für andere Skillungen eingeführt werden. Handwerkswaren etc. sollten grundsätzlich nur über Gier ergattert werden können. Im Einzelfall können die anderen Mispieler immer noch passen, wenn jemand etwas Bestimmtes gerne haben möchte. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre persönlicher Randomloot, die ich jedoch zweischneidig finde und die man schon beim Solospiel hat.
> Sozialverhalten: Eine Art Bewertungsmöglichkeit. Allerdings muss diese extrem durchdacht sein, damit nicht einfach die ganze Gilde Spieler aufwertet. Denkbar wäre z. B. Bewertungen nur in Zufallsgruppen (und ggfs. mit Begründung, die man auswählen kann) zuzulassen. Zu wenig Schaden ist für mich im Regelfall kein Grund, denn oft liegt es am Gear und DPS sind nicht ohne weiteres vergleichbar, vor allem nicht im Levelbereich und auch wenn es nicht am Gear liegt, ist ein Hinweis auf Verbesserungen hilfreicher als ein Kick oder eine schlechte Bewertung.
> Beleidigungen sollten zudem strenger geahndet werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass Spieler strafbares Verhalten an den Tag legen, und die nach spätestens drei Tagen wieder online sind (ich rede hier nicht vor "Noob", "A..." oder "Bastard" sondern schon schwerwiegende Schmähungen oder Drohungen).


Allgemein zusammengefasst: Ein personalisiertes Lootsystem, wie es im LFR oder Flex ist(sollte aber samt grünem Trashloot sein) ist das Optimum und würde in jeder Hinsicht das Spiel versozialisieren, denn es gibt gar keinen Lootneid, keine Diskussionsgrundlage, wieso der oder die ausgerechnet den Loot bekommt oder überhaupt bedarf macht. Die Diablo 3-Variante halte ich auch für gut. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Loot und man kann ihn dennoch mit anderen Spielern tauschen - bezogen auf WoW wäre ein personalisierter Loot mit zweistündiger Tauschmöglichkeit genial. So könnten selbst normale oder heroische (bzw. später mystische) Raids davon profitieren. Fakt ist: Es gibt viele gute Systeme und Ideen. Und technisch ist alles machbar bzw. existiert sogar - sogar in eigenen Spielen von Blizzard. 
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Soziales bezogen auf "Job" bzw. "Spiel" kündigen:
Meine Meinung darüber lautet wie folgt: Das Spiel macht mir Spaß und ich finde vieles an diesem Spiel gut, egal ob es von Spieler- oder Macherseite kommt. Ich habe selbst schon Erfahrung mit einem Job(bzw. eher einer Ausbildung) gemacht, in der ich unzufrieden wegen des Betriebsklimas war und ja, es ist nicht schön, kann einen krank machen und man sollte sich dringend etwas Neues suchen. Ich würde jetzt aber nicht behaupten, dass dieses Beispiel auch auf WoW passt, wo man wirklich viele Spieler kennen lernt. Wenn man in einem Unternehmen arbeitet, wo man tagtäglich mit neuen und fremden Mitarbeitern zutun bekommt, manchmal auch nur für wenige Minuten, dann pfeift man da denke ich mal drauf, denn es kommt danach immer ein Anderer und bringt dich wieder zum Lachen. Andere Jobs kann man gar nicht vergleichen. Mittel- und Langfristig kann man sich in WoW aussuchen, mit wem man zutun hat, in einem Job meist nicht. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nur mit einer begrenzten Anzahl Spieler zutun habe und diese tagtäglich "ertragen muss". Ich würde meinen Job nicht kündigen, nur weil mir ab und zu mal ein Kunde oder entfernter Mitarbeiter nicht passt, zudem man sich dort im Notfall eher beschweren kann, sei es unter vier Augen oder als Beschwerde an die höhergestellten Mitarbeiter.
Außerdem kommt wirklich selten vor, dass man wirklich nur Kollegen im Beruf hat, mit denen man klar kommt. Abstriche gibt es denke ich fast(!) überall. 
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Offtopic, Anmerkungen, ...:


c0urse schrieb:


> Deine Skillleiste als Blut DK ist unglaublich überfüllt. So viel brauchst du garnicht .


Stimmt! Eigentlich brauch ich nur Todesstoß, Siedendes Blut und Runenstoß! 


Rolandos schrieb:


> Und was soll das?? In der Zeit wo du den Text geschrieben hast, hättest du bestimmt mehrfach Bedarf rollen können.
> Ich Habe kein Problem damit, alle rollen Bedarf warum soll ich es nicht machen. So ist WOW, und es wird sich auch nicht, wegen dir, ändern.


Ich bin aber kein Mensch, der der kollektiven Mehrheit automatisch folgt.
Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass die GMs mit Beleidigungen sehr hart umgehen. Leider auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich bin kein Freund von "harten" Beleidigungen oder gar Drohungen. Aber selbst ein "A-Loch" oder "Man bist du blöd" entfällt mir auch manchmal. Und selbst dies hat schon einmal für Verwarnungen, gar zur Sperre geführt. Die Sperre bekam ich, weil ich während einer lustigen Diskussion im /1 "Auch Minderheiten haben das Recht diskriminiert zu werden" schrieb. Ohne Kontext hört es sich vllt. wirklich beleidigend an, aber es ging - wie gesagt - um ein lustiges Thema und außerdem ist der Spruch ein Zitat von Serdar Sumuncu und dies habe ich auch gekennzeichnet. Leider hat das alles den GM nicht interessiert. Er meinte sogar, würde ich noch einmal so etwas "böses" schreiben, würde mein Account permanent gebanned werden. Alles nur wegen eines Missverständnisses. Schade um die 650 Tage Spielzeit*duck*
Problem an der Sache ist: Wenn man schon lange spielt - und eben auch relativ viel, dann stapelt sich dies hoch. Es gibt keine "Verjährung" der Strafen, was ich nicht für gut empfinde, denn Menschen können sich ändern und nur weil sie alle 2-3 Jahre mal einen kleinen Ausrutscher haben, welcher möglicher Weise auch über eine blöde Provokation oder ähnlichem Entstanden ist stark zu bestrafen, halte ich eben vor allem für die langjährigen treuen Spieler nicht gut.
An sich hast du natürlich recht. Aber: Gerade in HC Dungeons und im LFR gibt es viele Spieler, die sich nicht richtig verhalten. Egal ob im Chat oder bei Lootregeln. In normalen Szenarien erlebe ich auch ständig AFK-Spieler, die von vorne rein nicht anwesend sind. Man kann diese Spieler nicht kicken, da sie 15 Minuten lang einen "Kickschutz" haben und es sich nicht lohnen würde zu warten. Interessant ist es, dass die Spieler sofort anwesend sind, wenn man Mobs zu ihnen zieht, dann sind sie plötzlich da und hauen kurz auf die Mobs. Sind anscheinend auf dem Desktop und haben in WoW den Sound an. Worauf ich hinaus und mit diesem Thread bezwecken will ist folgendes: Ja, der Großteil der Spieler ist noch nett, aber es gibt Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten. Diese kann man bei den Spielern und Entwicklern finden. Die Studie regt die grauen Gehirnzellen an, ich poste diesen Thread jeder negativ-auffallenden Person und hoffe dadurch zumindest einige "auf die gute Seite" zu bringen. Nur durch kritische Diskussionen kann man in jedem Bereich Fortschritte machen. 
Lediglich bei einer Person habe ich von vorne rein etwas negatives geschrieben und nur aufgrund dieser einen Situation bewertest du/ihr mein gesamtes Verhalten? Das mit der Ursache und Wirkung ist dir/euch sicher geläufig. Wenn jemand etwas negatives macht, kann dieser auch erwarten, mal angepampt zu werden(macht ihr quasi mit mir hier ja auch  ) und zu sagen "du bist asozial und dumm" ist dann weniger eine Provokation und Beleidigung, sondern eher eine Rezension seines Verhaltens. Es gibt verschiedene Metaebenen in Bereichen Wissenschaft und Kunst. Diese sollte man bedenken und kennen. 
Definitiv jemand, dem ich meinen Link in einer Random-Instanz geschickt habe. Es gibt Personen, da ist wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren. Kritik ist erwünscht, aber sie sollte konstruktiv sein. Hier soll diskutiert werden, nicht beleidigt oder unterdrückt.

Habe hier noch einen sehr interessanten Chatlog. War ich dort unfreundlich? Ich helfe der Person, begründe alles und werde nur blöd von der Seite angemacht. Er bedankt sich nicht und geht gar nicht auf mich ein. Naja, lest selbst, bin der mit dem "s" im Namen am Ende, geht um den Jäger(=grüne Name) von Eredar. Waren da gerade im Bosskampf und ich hatte mehr mit Heilen zutun, also achtet mal nicht so auf die Rechtschreibung:
http://img5.fotos-ho...tsl6nz8g3ac.jpg


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Puh. Also so langsam bin ich wirklich am Überlegen, mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich bin gerade zutiefst berührt, frustriert, traurig, sauer, wütend und enttäuscht.

Wieso? Ich erzähle es ganz genau. Bin gerade mit meinem 23er Mönch-Tank in eine Instanz gelaufen. Es lief wie folgt ab: Ich war die ersten 5 Sekunden nicht da(Ladebildschirm), als ich dann drin war, sah ich schon einen Nahkämpfer gegen einen Mob kämpfen. Naja, ich bin also losgelaufen, habe immer fein 2-5 Mobs gepullt und draufgehauen. da ich Mönch bin(und Erfahrung damit habe) und der Heiler nicht gerade gut war bzw. oft AFK zu sein schien, bin ich vor den Mobs weggelaufen, hab sie also gekited. Ich hatte in der Instanz bereits alle Quests erfüllt und wollte einfach nur gemütlich durch die Instanz schlendern. Da ich sah, dass drei Leute noch die Quests gebraucht hatten und ich wusste, wo diese sind, bin ich natürlich überall hingegangen. Es wurde nichts geschrieben, während der gesamten Instanz. Ich schrieb als einzige Person zu Anfang "Huhu". Kurz vor Ende der Instanz kam die Heilpriesterin gar nicht mehr hinterher, hatte sie bereits im Fokusziel, damit ich sie gar nicht mehr aus den Augen verliere. Als sie sich 30 Sekunden lang nicht mehr bewegt hat, habe ich im Chat "Na komm du kleine Kuh^^" geschrieben. Es war spassig gemeint, wie jeder erahnen würde. Zudem finde ich Taurinnen einfach knuffig.
Die Tauren Priesterin hat sich dann 5 Meter in unsere Richtung bewegt und stand wieder 30 Sekunden AFK. Auf einmal wurde ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ohne Grund.
Da der Hexer aus der Gruppe(der einzige DD, der Schaden gemacht hat nebenbei bemerkt) von meinem Server kam, schrieb ich ihn an, wieso ich wohl gekickt wurde. Dieser meinte nur "uff kA, du warst auf einmal aus der Gruppe". Da ich echt keine Ahnung hatte, was das soll, schrieb ich die Heilpriesterin mit einem Stufe 1 Charakter an. Hier der Text:
http://img5.fotos-ho...45uaex3cy7i.jpg

Ich war nach dem ersten Satz bereits auf ignore. Also ganz ehrlich Leute.. wirklich, mit vollem Ernst.. ich verstehe ja, wenn sehr empfindliche Menschen WoW spielen, einige können keine Kritik, kein Stress oder sonst was ab. Aber es war in der Instanz nichts, rein gar nichts, absolut 0 nada niente, was in irgendeiner Form irgendwas schlimmes war. Und ich habe mittlerweile Angst mit Randoms zu spielen. Nein, nicht die Art Angst, dass ich mich unters Bett verkriechen muss oder Angst vor Menschen habe. Ich habe Angst jede Sekunde, egal ob in Instanzen oder Raids gekickt zu werden. Denn es ist willkürlich, als würde man in einem Dauerkriegsgebiet wohnen wo überall Minen liegen und man unschuldig stirbt! Ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr entspannen. Egal ob man ein guter Spieler ist oder nicht, egal ob man sozial ist oder nicht, egal ob man wartet oder nicht, egal ob man nette Dinge schreibt oder nicht, egal ob man ... Man wird ohne Grund gekickt. Und sowas passiert ständig. Und es ist eine psychische Belastung, die man dadurch erfährt, denn man ist nie entspannt, weil man immer Angst hat "bestraft" zu werden. Es ist wie ein Bereitschaftsdienst in der Feuerwehr oder beim Notarzt: Sie müssen ständig, egal ob sie gerade auf dem Klo sitzen oder sonst was, sofort loslegen, es könnte jeder Zeit passieren.

Randominstanzen- und Raids sind ein großer Teil des Spieles. Ich verbringe viel Zeit, die ich in WoW bin mit sowas und in 9 von 10 Instanzen gibt es negatives. Egal ob Ninjalooter, Flamer oder grundlose Kicks. Und die Priesterin meinte, ich sei ein"gogo Kiddy". Mich würde gerne interessieren, wie sie darauf kommt. Wegen dem Text wahrscheinlich nicht, denn sie war vorher schon Afk - schien ergo dort schon zu versuchen mich zu kicken. Weswegen dann? Nie zu viel gepullt, nie vorgerannt, gar nichts.

Boah sorry. Der Thread soll echt kein Heulthread werden, aber es passt hier einfach gerade ganz gut rein. Grundloses Kicken ist noch asozialer, als Ninjalooten.

Bin da schon emotional. Die nächsten 2, 3 Stunden habe ich wegen sowas schlechte Laune und es ist eine Erfahrung mehr mit einer Randominstanz, die mir zeigt, dass die WoW-Community unberechenbar und asozial ist.(Nicht jeder, aber wie man sieht sehr sehr viele)

Naja, bis später.

PS: Ich wünsche mir vom ganzen Herzen ein LFG-Tool, in dem man selbst Gruppen, wie für Flex, erstellen kann. Dann bilde ich mir eigene Gruppen. Hoffentlich gibt es dann keine Kickfunktion, höchstens eine Entfernfunktion. Ansonsten bin ich ein Befürworter des Randomtools. Warum? Weil man schnell und unkompliziert Gruppen findet. Aber die Spieler sind das Problem. Sie machen aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten nichts, nein, sie zerstören es sogar. Es muss ja wirklich schwer sein in einem Rollenspiel freundlich zu sein. Damals hat man diese Spiele gespielt, gerade weil man sich für andere Menschen interessiert hat und sich dort sehr nett unterhalten konnte. Heute geht es nur noch um schnell Maxstufe erreichen, Epixe farmen und möglichst asozial, provokativ und cool dabei zu sein. Es wird ständig auf das Spiel rumgehakt, weil es ja so schlecht sei. Das Spiel ist großartig. Aber welcher menschlicher Schund es mittlerweile spielt. Ich bin selbst Ego-Shooter-Spieler, nehme mir also raus es sagen zu dürfen: Es scheint, als seien mittlerweile sehr viele Ego-Shooternerds am WoW Spielen. Damals hat ein Rollenspiel diese nicht interessiert, es gab nur wenige Ego-Shooter-Spieler, die Rollenspiele spielten und diese waren eher vernünftig. Aber mittlerweile scheinen sie starken Geschmack an WoW(und vllt. anderen Rollenspielen) gefunden zu haben. Was ich mich frage ist, wieso spielen sie so ein Spiel? Sollen sie doch unter "Gleichgesinnten" auf Deathmatchpublicservern gegenseitig die Mütter beleidigen oder was auch immer sie für Hobbys haben. (Ja, es enthält viele Klischees mit einer Priese Frust, aber ich habe selbst über ein Jahrzehnt Erfahrung mit Ego-Shooter-Spielern und weiß, dass in diesen Spielen ein anderes Miteinander herrscht und dieses ist in WoW übergeschwappt ist. Frag mich halt nur, wieso sie WoW spielen.


----------



## Bronxigus (11. August 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Als sie sich 30 Sekunden lang nicht mehr bewegt hat, habe ich im Chat "Na komm du kleine Kuh^^" geschrieben. Es war spassig gemeint, wie jeder erahnen würde.


Sorry, aber du sprichst eine/-n Spieler/-in, den/die du nicht kennst auf diese Art und Weise an und erwartest dann noch das er/sie freundlich reagiert? Wenn man sich untereinander kennt und weiß wie der andere tickt klar kann man dann Sprüche reißen, aber in einer Randomgruppe. Wie wäre es damit denjenigen freundlich zu fragen, ob es Probleme gibt, UI, Lag oder was auch immer statt so einen Spruch auf Kosten anderer abzulassen? 

Ansonsten gab und gibt es immer mal Probleme oder Vorkommnisse in Instanzen. Ich erlebe heute aber nicht mehr, als zu Classic- oder BC-Zeiten. Es mag gefühlt zwar mehr sein, welches aber sicherlich daran geschuldet ist, das man mehr Spieler durch die Tools sieht und die Instanzen auch nur noch 10-15 Minuten dauern. Hat man damals in einer Stunde in einer 5er Instanzen 4 Mitspieler dabei gehabt, meist noch Spieler aus der Gilde oder von der Freundesliste, lernt man heute in der gleichen Zeit weit über 10 Spieler kennen. Diese sind dann noch zusammengewürfelt, langsame und schnelle Spieler, schwache und stärkere Spieler, unterschiedlicher Ausrüstungsstand, abweichende Ansichten und die Lootverteilung wird durchs Würfel geregelt. Wer damit Probleme hat sollte diese Tools meiden und sich seine Mitspieler selbst suchen, soll ja trotz des Tools immer noch möglich sein.



Annovella schrieb:


> Randominstanzen- und Raids sind ein großer Teil des Spieles. Ich verbringe viel Zeit, die ich in WoW bin mit sowas und in 9 von 10 Instanzen gibt es negatives. Egal ob Ninjalooter, Flamer oder grundlose Kicks.


Keine Ahnung ob wir das selbe Spiel spielen, aber bei mir ist es eventuell eine Randominstanz von 10, wo es mal einen Vorfall gibt der oft aber auch banal ist. Wenn ich wirklich so viele Probleme hätte würde ich entweder das Spiel nicht mehr anrühren oder mir eine Gilde gleichgesinnter Spieler suchen.

Eventuell solltest du auch mal deine Ansprüche an ein Spiel, mehr ist WOW nicht, herunterschrauben oder auch etwas toleranter werden? 

Zum Beispiel deine Diskussion mit dem Jäger über das Reparieren der Ausrüstung, ich glaube das, Raidinstanzen ausgenommen, viele Spieler nicht immer schauen ob die Ausrüstung repariert ist und sich für Instanzen und Szenarien anmelden, solange die Ausrüstung nicht gelb oder rot ist. Und wenn dann wirklich mal Teile der Ausrüstung eines Spielers während der Instanz gelb/rot werden sollten, portet er sich halt kurz zum reparieren raus oder man spielt die instanz halt so zu Ende. Dürfte mittlerweile auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Oder der Druide der auf die Offhand Bedarf würfelt, obwohl er ein besseres Item hatte. Davon abgesehen das es Blizzard ermöglicht und ich es weiß das es mir passieren kann, wenn ich eine Randominstanz betrete, ist MOP bald 2 Jahre alt. Sich da noch über veralteten Loot aus einer alten Instanz aufzuregen und dann noch eine Diskussion mit dem Spieler zu führen erzeugt bei mir nur noch Kopfschütteln. Eventuell solltest du mal dein, wenn ich es richtig sehe Loot-Addon deaktivieren. Ich persönlich habe in der Instanz z.B. überhaupt keine Zeit mehr zu schauen wer was bekommt, geschweige denn darauf zu achten wie meine Mitspieler ausgerüstet sind, so schnell ist die Instanz gelaufen. War denn überhaupt jemand dabei der das Item brauchen konnte und für den es ein Upgrade war?

Spieler die vergessen haben zu reparieren oder Unstimmigkeiten zum Loot, ich sag z.B. nur ein Stichwort "Hunteritem", gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben.

Ich verstehe auch nicht was der Beitrag bezwecken soll, die Spieler die ihn lesen werden sich weiterhin so verhalten wie bisher auch, Veränderungen wird es dadurch nicht geben. Oder suchst du nach einer Bestätigung, das die WOW-Community doch so schlecht geworden ist wie du sie hier beschreibst? Ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es sicherlich, wie überall. Würden aber ca. 7 Millionen noch WOW spielen, wenn nicht nur der letzte Contentpatch fast ein Jahr alt ist, sondern auch die Community "scheiße"? Wohl kaum.

Gruß, Bronxigus

P.S. Tauren sind keine Kühe


----------



## Smirgul (11. August 2014)

Sorry aber sich über den Loot in random Instanzen aufzuregen ist lächerlich. Den tauscht man doch eh andauernd aus - so schnell wie man levelt.

Und ja unfreundliche Spieler/Gruppen gibt es immer wieder und wird es auch immer geben. 

Wenn man random geht muss man halt ein dickes Fell haben - zumindest wenn man den chat liest ;P


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

Bronxigus schrieb:


> P.S. Tauren sind keine Kühe


Weibliche Tauren sind sehr wohl Kühe. 

Tauren sind zwar Fabelwesen, symbolisieren aber Stiere.
Männliche Stiere sind Rinder - weibliche Stiere sind Kühe.


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Wow. Dein erster Beitrag. Was für eine Ehre. Kann ich leider nicht ernst nehmen:
- Viele deiner Vorwürfe sind reine Behauptungen ohne Ansatzpunkte
- Was weibliche Tauren sind, hat Grushdak schon einmal beantwortet
- Ich habe kein Loot-Addon, es ist eine Anzeige von Blizzard. Solltest mal die UI-Einstellungen durchstöbern
- Nirgendwo steht, dass ich mich über Personen aufrege, die Ninjan
- Du argumentierst nicht, diskutierst nicht, kritisierst nicht, sondern gehst mich hier nur an(siehe Punkt 1)
- Glaubst du wirklich, dass jemand sich beleidigt fühlt, wenn man "du kleine Kuh^^" schreibt, wenn diese Person eine Taurin Priesterin ist? Und das es ausschlaggebend für den Kick war, obwohl sie mich vorher bereits kicken wollte? In einem Comic-Ähnlichen Spiel, welches ab 12 ist, wird bei sowas keiner sauer sein. Man hätte genau so gut "du dürrer Untoter" schreiben können o.ä. , wenn es eben ein Untoter gewesen wäre.
Tut mir leid. Ein Trollversuch eines Users mit einem Beitrag. Bisher gab es hier gute und verständliche Kritik und Resonanz. Und es gibt garantiert Kritik an meine Art und Weise, wie ich zumindest mit dem einen Spieler aus dem Anfangspost umgegangen bin. Jede Studie ist wichtig und richtig, sofern richtig durchgeführt und im Rahmen eines Models vollständig ausgeführt und zu sagen, man müsse sich Bestätigung holen, scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein, denn ich finde konstruktive Kritik gut, sie ist sogar oftmals besser als Befürwortung. Kritisches Denken ist wichtig, aber etwas vollkommen anderes als das, was du hier machst, nämlich "Trollen" und "Bashen".




Smirgul schrieb:


> Sorry aber sich über den Loot in random Instanzen aufzuregen ist lächerlich. Den tauscht man doch eh andauernd aus - so schnell wie man levelt. Wenn man random geht muss man halt ein dickes Fell haben - zumindest wenn man den chat liest ;P


Hier regt sich niemand auf. Es wird angemerkt, diskutiert und nach Hintergründen gefragt. Es wurde hier mehrmals von mehreren Usern erwähnt: Es geht hier nicht um den Gegenstand, sondern ums Prinzip. Andersrum könnte ich fragen: Warum ist ihnen, obwohl die Drops ja so unwichtig sind, es aber so wichtig, dass sie dafür sogar soziale Gefüge und Funktionen missachten? Im Übrigen haben wir hier als Thema eher HC-Dungeons, da ist nichts mehr mit Leveln.
Du sagst, man muss ein dickes Fell haben. Hier in diesem Thread geht es zwar auch um den Ist-, aber vor allem um den Soll-Zustand. Dein Argument liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Hier sollen keine Gemüter beruhigt werden, es soll hier niemanden geraten werden, was er zutun hat. Natürlich braucht man ein dickes Fell, aber nicht nur in Instanzen, sondern insgesamt im Leben. Was hier mit Hilfe von Diskussionen erzielt werden soll sind keine Gegenmaßnahmen gegen solche Spieler (dann mach dies nicht, oder geh nur mit Gildenleuten rein, oder hör auf,...), sondern analysieren von (sozialen) Problemen und Lösungsfindungen zu argumentieren. Zudem gebe ich die Hoffnung von den meisten Spielern nicht auf, man kann niemanden zwingen sich gegenüber Fremden sozialer zu verhalten, aber es wird über ihr Verhalten diskutiert und genau dies regt einige dazu an, selbst entgegenkommender zu sein. Sprache ist die Waffe der Gebildeten, sagt man ja so schön. Ich rede und schreibe gerne direkt und ausführlich und ein Thread ist eine gute Waffe, eine gute Möglichkeit um sein Wissen und seine Gedanken Preis zu geben und mit anderen zu teilen. Sich aber ebenso andere Meinungen anzuhören um eben Lösungen zu finden, die zumindest für die Meisten in Ordnung ist. (Beispiel was bisher angebracht wurde: Gesamtes Lootsystem wie Flex/LFR/D3, bessere Kontrolle von GMs, härtere Strafen, ... - Wie und ob es umsetzbar ist, können wir nicht beurteilen.)


Noch einmal zur Erläuterung, wie wichtig "wir" sind mit dem, was "wir" hier machen:
Jedes Problem muss erkannt und diskutiert werden und jeder konstruktive Beitrag, egal auf welcher Plattform, hilft weiter. Dafür sind wir alle hier. Und eine Diskussion über das Verhalten, den gefühlten sozialen Verfall einer (Spieler-)Generation als Lächerlich zu empfinden, empfinde ich persönlich als weniger sinnvoll. Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob wir "nur" über WoW reden. Hobbys sind wichtig für Menschen. Und Gemeinschafts-Hobbys benötigen eben Regeln und erwecken Redebedarf bei bestehenden Problemen. Ich möchte WoW nicht missen, nur weil einige Spieler es mir vermiesen. Sonst hätte ich schließlich nicht so lang Counter-Strike 1.x ausgehalten. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Spielen ist aber gravierend, denn in WoW kann man sich besser mit anderen über Unstimmigkeiten unterhalten und Blizzard hat oft genug bewiesen, dass sie Kundenwünsche mit einbeziehen. Wenn also nun einige Ideen und Anregungen die Runde machen, Kritik in guter Form und richtiger Stelle erwähnt wird, am Besten eben in Form einer Studie, dann wird man sich diese Rezensionen vor allem als das betroffene Unternehmen, aber auch Privatperson ansehen, bewerten und beurteilen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen. Und nein, es heißt nicht, dass dieser Thread "alles entscheidet". Aber es ist ein Teil vom Ganzen. Jeder Spieler hat eine eigene Meinung über "das Spiel" (= das Spiel selbst und die Community), viele davon möchten ihre Meinung kundtun, was richtig und wichtig ist und so einige versuchen mit ihrer Meinung, Studien und Rezensionen eine möglichst neutrale Sicht (die natürlich immer noch sehr subjektiv ist) darzustellen. Nimmt man all jene zusammen, erhält man eine grobe Richtung, was der Kunde möchte und was ihm auffiel. So kann man als Unternehmen eben darauf eingehen. In diesem Thread werden Probleme aufgezählt, die die Spieler selbst nicht oder nur zum Teil lösen können, wenn das Unternehmen nun ihren Teil dazu beiträgt und einige Anpassungen macht, gibt es weniger Eckpunkte, die dafür sorgen, dass Spieler unzufrieden mit anderen Mitspielern sind.

Viel blabla, sorry, hatte keinen Tee!


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (11. August 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Weibliche Tauren sind sehr wohl Kühe.
> 
> Tauren sind zwar Fabelwesen, symbolisieren aber Stiere.
> Männliche Stiere sind Rinder - weibliche Stiere sind Kühe.



Ich glaube Du verwürfelst das was ;-) Die Gattung ist Rind, die Männchen sind Stiere (oder Ochsen, je nach dem), die Weibchen Kühe.


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

Morgenstern1970 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du verwürfelst das was ;-) Die Gattung ist Rind, die Männchen sind Stiere (oder Ochsen, je nach dem), die Weibchen Kühe.


Oder eben so ... habe nicht jeden Tag mit "Rindviechern" zu tun.


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Ach, kommt schon meine Damen und Herren, man muss sich nicht über alles "das Maul zerreisen".  Oder wollt ihr mir jetzt sagen, dass ihr gar kein Maul habt, sondern einen Mund?


----------



## Smirgul (11. August 2014)

Wie du schon schriebst:  viel blabla ;P

Man muss nun nicht wirklich über jeden Mist Seitenweise schreiben bzw. stundenlang schwafeln und aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten machen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. August 2014)

Ohne mir jetzt den ganzen Textwall durchgelesen zu haben: Ich bin immer froh wenns irgendwo reibereien gibt, sonst reden die Leute ja garnicht mehr miteinander.^^
Neben dem lootsystem halte ich auch den itemlvl anstiegt für übertrieben. Wenn ich das 5 bis 8 fache des Schadens fahre als ein schlecht equipter, kann ichs mir auch leisten rumzublödeln. ^^
Edit: Das Spielerverhalten wird nur mit ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad besser. In HcSz oder nhc/hc raids sind eigentlich alle ganz nett zueinander^^


----------



## madmurdock (12. August 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Neben dem lootsystem halte ich auch den itemlvl anstiegt für übertrieben. Wenn ich das 5 bis 8 fache des Schadens fahre als ein schlecht equipter, kann ichs mir auch leisten rumzublödeln. ^^



Das war bis jetzt aber (zumindest seit BC, vorher nutzte ich keine Addons) in jedem Addon so. ZB Wotl, am Anfang was um die 2k DPS, Naxx equipped um die 5k, am Ende mit 260+ über 10k.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. August 2014)

Meine Güte was ist denn hier passiert?

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob unser lieber TE nicht doch ein Troll ist, gehe aber trotzdem mal darauf ein.

Zum einen beschwerst du dich darüber, dass jeder auf alles Bedarf würfelt. Schön und gut. Dann kommst du aber nur einer Definition der Lootregeln, welche du einfach mal als gegeben voraussetzt. Im Endeffekt hat früher jeder Server seine Lootregeln selber geregelt, und ja es gab früher schon Spieler die auf alles mit Bedar gewürfelt haben. Nicht aus Boshaftigkeit, sondern einfach nur, weil sie es so kennen gelernt haben.

Natürlich darf man die heutige Zeit nicht mehr mit damals vergleichen, das stimmt. Es ist nun mal so, dass niemand mehr irgendwas aus den Instanzen braucht. Weder während der Levelphase, noch im Endgame. 

Also würfelt jeder mit Bedarf. Ist doch auch in Ordnung. Die Frage ist wie geht man damit um. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, deine Wortwahl war auch nicht wirklich die beste und gereicht dir nicht zum Vorteil. Die Tatsache, dass du Spielern auf ihre Server hinterher rennst, macht das Ganze nicht wirklich besser.

Daher kann ich wenig bis kein Verständnis für deine Situation aufbringen. Du hast zur Eskalation deinen Teil beigetragen und das geerntet was du gesät hast. 

Noch unverständlicher sind für mich die ewig langen Texte. Wozu? Zustimmung für dein Seelenheil? Sympathie? Dampf ablassen? Naja, sei es drum.

Ich hoffe du wirst weiterhin glücklich in wow und nimmst nicht mehr alles so ernst.

So long

P.S. Ich passe auf die Gegenstände in den heros....


----------



## Facebash (12. August 2014)

^this

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man sich über so kleine Dinge im (WoW) Leben aufregen kann. Tatsache ist, dass eine Random-Instanz im aktuellen Content kaum länger als 15 Minuten dauert (ich spreche hier explizit von Lvl 90 HC Inis). Da kann es doch mittlerweile wirklich herzlich egal sein, wer auf was Need oder etwaiges würfelt. Ich persönlich bin nicht gerade ein "rich kid" unter den WoW-Spielern und finde es trotzdem nicht schlimm, wenn jemand mal Need drückt etc. 

Sich hier aufzuregen, wie unfair doch die Mitspieler sind, die da alles "wegninjan", bringt 1. gar nichts und 2. noch weniger.

Aber am BESTEN finde ich einfach NACH WIE VOR deine Art mit diesen pösen, pösen "Kiddies" und "Anfängern" umzugehen. Du startest die Gespräche zwar meist sachlich, gleitest aber dann immer in komplette Überheblichkeit ab.
Allein dein Gespräch mit dem Hunter war für mich schon wieder genug. 

Und nein, ich will gar keine Kritik gegen dich mehr äußern, ich will bewusst _flamen_.

Ach wo, will ich dann irgendwo doch nicht, ich glaub' irgendwie noch immer dass du uns einfach alle massiv trollst :-)


----------



## Jesbi (5. September 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Serverrassismus kenn ich nur zu gut. Ich spiele auf Norgannon und wir sind vor kurzem mit Dun'Morogh zusammen gesteckt worden.
> Was hab ich mir alles anhören dürfen, die armen von Dun'Morogh, jetzt mit den Spacken und Kiddys von Norga zusammen.
> Und was ist? Geflame und dämliches Gelaber von Leuten von Dun'Morogh. Leute finden für HC-Sz? Kein Ding. Skill von denen von Norga? Ok! *Skill von denen von DM? Hexer von DM: "Brunnen stellen? Was ist das?"*



Ich weiss schon was älter der Post, aber bin nicht ganz so oft im Forum Unterwegs, anderseits ist das Thema im Grunde sicher noch aktuelle.

Eigentlich war dein Beitrag ja in Ordnung, wenn Du nicht selber noch einen kleinen Beitrag zum Server Rassismus geleistet hättest. 
Ich bin mir 100% sicher das es auf Dun Morogh Hexenmeister gibt die den Popelspender kennen.

Ich spiel auf Dun Morogh und habe jetzt gemeinsam mit anderen Gildenmitgliedern einen Charakter auf Norgannon erstellt.
Wir sind eine kleine Gilde und freuen uns über neue Charakterslots um am Gildenerfolg arbeiten zu können.
Hätte mich nur gefreut wenn Norgannon ein besseres Horde/Allianz Verhältnis gehabt hätte, um das Verhältnis von Dun Morogh etwas auszugleichen.

Im Grunde ist es mir vollkommen egal auf welchem Server jemand spielt aber ohne jetzt Server zu nennen gibt es eben gewisse Server von denen die Spieler entweder im BG oder in der Instanz vermehrt negativ auffallen.


----------



## Thufeist (6. September 2014)

WoW und auch andere MMOs waren schon immer gute Beispiele für unsere Ellebogen Gesellschaft.


----------



## BorisXD (6. September 2014)

nice


----------



## Virikas (8. September 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Bedarf: Wenn jemand Bedarf würfelt, dann möchte er das Item nutzen, da er es in irgendeiner Form braucht. Wichtig: *Es verkaufen ist kein "Gebrauchen"*[...]



Ich hab die Fehlannahme mal fett markiert.
Hatte ich aber oben schon geschrieben wieso weshalb warum.



> Rassismus beschreibt aber genau dies.




--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rassismus
Sagt glaube ich alles 




> Allerdings sind diese Reaktionen vollkommen normal. Wenn euch jemand hinten in eurem Wagen rein fährt, dann sagt ihr schließlich auch "spinnst du!?" oder "was soll der Mist denn!?".




Nein sag ich nicht. Warum sollte ich?
Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder ich hab Mist gebaut (auch wenn rechtlich gesehen der Auffahrende zu 99% Schuld hat) oder der andere.
Sowas passiert nunmal. Menschen sind keine Maschinen und machen Fehler. Ärgerlich und gern auch mit viel Stress verbunden, aber nicht zu ändern. Erst recht nicht dadurch, dass ich dem Anderen mit Geringschätzigkeit begegne.
Anmerkung: Beruflich viel mit dem Auto unterwegs bei ca. 350.000-500.000km im Jahr ; aktueller Stand: Ein selbstverschuldeter Auffahrunfall (ich hab schlichtweg gepennt) im Jahre 2008 und 4 Unfälle unterschiedlicher Schwere, bei denen ich vorne Stand. 3 davon an nem Stauende und 1 bei nem Wildunfall wo ich vor der Wildsau (ok.. kann auch n Eber gewesen sein) grad noch bremsen konnte, der hinter mir hinter mir aber nicht mehr.



> Grundsätzlich ist es dennoch richtig, dass meine Art den meisten (zurecht) schon beinahe zu direkt ist. Es ist Fluch und Segen zugleich.



Das hat nichts mit direkt zu tun. Du kommst anmassend, pampig, geringschätzig und aggressiv bei den Leuten an und wunderst dich, dass das Echo nicht viel anders ausfällt. Immer erst an die eigene Nase packen.





> Habe hier noch einen sehr interessanten Chatlog. War ich dort unfreundlich? Ich helfe der Person, begründe alles und werde nur blöd von der Seite angemacht. Er bedankt sich nicht und geht gar nicht auf mich ein. Naja, lest selbst, bin der mit dem "s" im Namen am Ende, geht um den Jäger(=grüne Name) von Eredar. Waren da gerade im Bosskampf und ich hatte mehr mit Heilen zutun, also achtet mal nicht so auf die Rechtschreibung:
> http://img5.fotos-ho...tsl6nz8g3ac.jpg



Davon abgesehen, dass du nicht wissen kannst, was der Spieler davor gemacht hat, du also nicht weißt, ob er grad den 4. oder 5. LFR in Folge macht, weil beim Multiqueuing gern der nächste aufploppt, kaum dass der Vorgänger durch ist, sagst du "man repariert immer". Warum? Wenn 2-3 Teile auf 80% sind gehst du reppen? Auch dann wenn du grad nicht in der Stadt stehst? Warum fängst du direkt wieder als Oberlehrer an und schreibst den Leuten vor, wie sie zu spielen haben? Nur so als Tipp: Spiel mal z.B. Dolchschurke, da sind die Waffen selbst ohne Whipes nach 2-3 LfR Runden auf 60-70%. Bei Huntern ists ähnlich. Caster haben das Problem gar nicht, während Tanks einfach dadurch, dass sie Haue kriegen schneller reppen müssen. Alles ohne Whipes, einfach so durch "Benutzung" der Items.
Zweitens: "du musst hier das Brain sein" fasst du direkt als Beleidigung auf? Wärst du lieber No-Brain oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Drittens: Als deine Argumente dünner werden (wobei du nur eins hast, das lautet "man repariert einfach immer" ohne einen Grund anzugeben oder evtl. Umstände (siehe 1.) mit einzuplanen) wechselst du in die dritte Person. In einer direkten Unterhaltung zwischen 2 Personen den Gegenüber in der dritten Person anzusprechen liegt auf meiner Unhöflichkeitsskala gaaaanz weit oben.
Viertens: Du leitest aus dem "Nicht Repariert" --> Anfänger ab. Das ist zum einen ziemlich weit hergeholt und zum anderen aufgrund der damit verknüfpten "boah so noobig wie du dich anstellst, kannst du ja nur blutiger Anfänger ohne Plan sein" Denkweise ein ziemlicher Brocken. Nur so am Rande: Ich stand auch schon unrespariert im LfR. Davor hatte ich mit dem DK rund ne halbe Stunde Mobs auf der Insel geklopft und scheinbar vorher auch nicht repariert. Ja mein Gott passiert halt. Bin ich deswegen n Anfänger? Die Dauer meines WoW Abos sagt nein ^^

Ich mach mal nicht weiter.. Aber kurz gesagt: Ich hätte dich nach dem "man repariert immer Spruch" kommentarlos auf Igno gesetzt. Oberlehrer und Blockwarte muss ich ingame nicht haben, nur weil ich vergessen hab zu reppen.

Ach doch.. eins noch.. Da das Gespräch mit "ich bräuchte *echt* was zum reppen" gehe ich davon aus, dass der Spieler schonmal nach einem Jeeves gefragt hat. Das blendest du natürlich in deinem Screenshot aus. Im Gegenteil.. Dem Kerl fällt auf "oops Waffe kaputt". Statt sich im LfR dann mit kaputter Waffe und ca. 0 Schaden durchziehen zu lassen, fragt er nach einer Repmöglichkeit. Und darf sich dann statt einem "porte kurz raus, wenn kein Ingi da ist, wir warten" oder etwas in der Art einen Vortrag anhören. WENN hier einer sich falsch verhalten hat in der Situation, dann jawohl DU! (Zumindest soweit ich das deinem gekürzten Screenshot entnehmen kann.)


----------



## Kontinuum (10. September 2014)

Das ist keine Studie, das ist genau der Erinnerungshaushalt den jede Person mit sich herumträgt, dessen Bewusstsein eingeschaltet ist.

_"Es sei gesagt, dass ich nicht meinen Frust ablassen möchte."_ was du ganz offensichtlich tust. Dementsprechend unterscheidest du dich nicht so ausschlaggebend wie du denkst von den Leuten die du zu kritisieren versuchst. Denn sie machen auch nichts anderes als ihren Frust rauszulassen. (Nebenbei; Wenn du das Gegenmittel gegen Frustration und Wut entdeckt hast, ERZÄHL uns davon. Dann muss es weltweit keine Kriege und Verbrechen mehr geben. Bis dahin heuchel nicht herum. Jeder hat Agressionen. Agressionen mit Unreife gleichzusetzen ist wie Sex-Drive u. eine ausgeübte Vergewaltigung gleichzusetzen. Wenn Leute nicht gelernt haben mit ihrer Wut umzugehen ist der Weg der emphatischen, selbst-verwirklichten, REIFEN Persönlichkeit Resourcen anzubieten genau dies zu kultivieren und nicht sich in die Opfer(Täter)-Rolle zu flüchten.)

Außerdem würd ich gern anmerken, dass fast jeder deiner Kritikpunkte ein gewisses (meiner Meinung nach veraltetes, unbedarftes, entgegen jeder Form von Verstand und Wissensstand) Normativ vorraussetzt mit dem ganz sicher nicht jeder einverstanden ist.

TL,DR: Sinnlose These, Sinnlose Beweise. Reiner Vent-Post (Über's Venten anderer). Ziemlich absurd.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. September 2014)

plitscher platscher muss ich auch noch mal meinen "Saft" dazu geben (auch wenn völlig übernächtigt hoffentlich nicht all zu crasses geflame bei rum kommt^^)

Also, werte/r TE, Annovella, ein Wort ist mir in Deiner "Kurzstudie" besonders ins Auge gesprungen und unterhällt mich wirklich gut: "ServerRASSISMUS" 

WTF`! QQ solch ein Wort ist das "Straßenbegleitgrün" der Datenautobahnen. Das kann auch nur uns "Nerds" einfallen, so wie ein Wortgebimmsel wie "Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgesetz" auch nur völlig weltfremden "Politiker/innen" einfallen kann. Rassismus unter (bidde waaaas!?!" Fußballvereinen.... öhm okay, ich nenne es eventuel übersteigerte Fanrivalität, Dummheit oder Fanfanatismus aber "Rassismus" hat für mich eher die Bedeutung, die Schäferhunde wollen keine Dackel und Pinscher auf ihrer Spielwiese, drumm werden die anderen RASSEN verbissen bis sie sich verpissen 

Ich habe mir mal den Spass gemacht und 2 Deiner "Chatprotokolle" durchgelesen, in welchen DU DICH angemaßt hast, andere schon nach kürzester Zeit beurteilen zu können und das ganze mit einer Art "oberlehrerhaften" und vielleicht sogar etwas herab lassendem Tones rüberbringst. Angenommen es würde sich DIR gegenüber jemand so verhalten, weil jene Person über DEIN ingameverhalten nicht dacor ist und sich an etwas bei DIR stößt... Währe toll wenn man(n) gleich mit einem "Boah was bist Du denn für einer, ungereppt in ne Instanz gehen blablabla......" angesprochen wird ne^^ merkste was 
Ein sofortiges *mute würde kommen,  so würde ich warscheinlich handeln. 

Ein Vorsichtiges Nachfragen ob die Person eventuell ein Neuling sei oder einfach nur vergessen und übersehen hat, die Ausrüstung zu reparieren, 
"bricht Dir doch keinen Zacken aus der Krone". Oder etwa doch? Was mich aber wirklich köstlich amüsiert ist Deine Wortkreation vom "Serverrasissmus" Geiles Gerät ALTA 

Anno-Online hat 4 "Welten" Meerjungfrau, Schatzkiste, Korallenrif und Hängematte. Ich zock da gaaanz gechillt auf(in?) der Hängematte, andere Server haben auf unsere Welt zwar keinen Zutritt, doch schreibtz man(n) ja Scervergemischt im Forum... Dort kommt es zwar hin und wieder auch zu konflikten zwischen einzelenen Spieler/innen, doch das dann gleich auf ganze Server umzu münzen ist in meinen Augen zwar kreativ, aber DUMM^^ vor allem da es bei WoW doch auch vorkommen mag, das eine Person auf drölf Servern Chars hat. entweder benimmt diese Person sich über all gleich kagge oder gleich nett.... okay mag sein das es dann doch Unterschiede im Verhalten zwischen dieser EINEN Person und einzelenen Mitspielern und Gilden geben mag, aber dann eventuell auf Grund von persönlichen Gründen (Freunde, "Freundes-Freunde", Ausrüster, Partnergilden und nicht zu Letzt auch aus berechnendem Eigenutz? Ich kann mich ja hier ganz anders geben als ich in Wirklichkeit bin, oder vielleicht bin ich auch in wirklichkeit ganz anders? Mein Fazit zu Onlinecommunities in MMO(RP)Gs:
Zu den 2,3 oder auch 10 Leuten, welche ich in den jeweiligen Spielen persönlich oder einfach nur länger kenne bin ich so wie ich gerne manchmal bin (ich bezeichne mich gerne manchmal als ein "liebenswürdiges" ARSCHLOCH!) zu jeder anderen Person welche ich zum ersten mal oder auch immer wieder mal sporadisch treffe bin ich ersteinmal höflich, nett und freundlich und wenn es so in den Wald hinein schallt, schallt es auch meistens so wieder hinaus. An sonsten bin ich entweder ruhig und gelassen, ODER ES PLATZ MIR DIE HUTSCHNUR UND ICH SCHEISSE DIE PERSON SOOOO ZUSAMMEN, DAS SIE SICH WÜNSCHT, IHRE BLUTLINIE HÄTTE SCHON VOR 3 GENERATIONEN AUFGEHÖRT DIESEN PLANETEN VOLL ZU KACKEN UND UNSEREN KOSTBAREN SAUERSTOFF ZU VERBRAUCHEN! AAAARGHH kackboons. (1001, 1002, 1003 puuuuh das tut gut ^^) 

Immanuel Kants erster kategorischer Imperativ, handele stets so, das Dein Handeln immer zu Deiner obersten Maxime werden kann.
60Millionen im Eurjackpot GEWESEN und jetzt ALLES MEINS MEINS MEEEEINS (Ich schrieb ja, übernächtigt da kommt nicht mehr viel gescheites bei rum^^)

so long just my 42 Cent


----------



## Milla85 (19. Dezember 2014)

Es ist zwar nur einer von vielen Threads in denen Leute die Community in Frage stellen aber immerhin gibts ein paar die das tun. Das heißt ein paar anständige sind noch im Spiel unterwegs. Was diese Aegwynn-Eredar Sache angeht kann ich den Hass zum Teil nachvollziehen. Pvp Server ist ja gut und schön aber ich wurde auch beim Leveln abgefarmt von Stufe 90 Charakteren, die nichts besseres zu tun hatten als lowlevlern einen geschlagenen Samstag Nachmittag lang das Questen unmöglich zu machen. Und sie stammten allesamt von Aegwynn. Die Antwort die man von Blizzard bekommt wenn man Ganker meldet ist, dass man irgendwann ja auch einmal groß sei und es dann genauso machen könne. Was dazu führt, dass Eredarspieler aus Frust wiederum Aegwynns töten und nichteinmal diejenigen Treffen, die Schuld waren.
Ich vermeide sowas eigentlich und war immer jemand, der noch den Spieler hinter dem Char sehen will. Wenn jemand 30 level unter mir ist und gerade von vier Questmobs umgehauen wurde habe ich auch meist der gegnerischen Fraktion geholfen. Inzwischen spare ich es mir. Denn selbst wenn man den "eigenen" Leuten in der offenen Welt mal Aggro abnimmt weil sie nurnoch 20% Leben haben wird man dafür nur beleidigt und am Ende ignoriert. Das ist mir so bereits zu oft passiert. Jemand pullt versehentlich oder wird in was reingefeart, stirbt fast, ich möchte nett sein und helfen und das einzige was ich höre ist: Verpiss dich du assi.
Bei so einer Community ist doch klar, dass am Ende jeder würfelt wie er will. Als es noch kein dmg-Meter oder Dungeontool gab, die Server nicht gemischt wurden und alles weniger anonym war wurde das nicht gemacht. Da hat man zusammengespielt, sich unterstützt und wenn der Boss nach Schwierigkeiten lag hat man sich gefreut anstatt andere wegen ihres Schadens mit dummen Addonposts runterzumachen. Das wird es aber so nicht mehr geben und damit müssen wir uns abfinden. Wer von dieser Community so frustriert ist, dass er was anderes sucht kann versuchen, in Secret World heimisch zu werden. Da ist mir sowas in über einem Jahr nicht ein einziges Mal passiert.


----------

